# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia 2010 (Las Vegas,Nevada)

## Polyneikos

Στις 23-26 Σεπτεμβρίου πραγματοποιείται το τετραημερο του μεγαλύτερου αγωνα επαγγελματικου bbing,το 45ο Mr Olympia.




Οι αθλητες που εχουν παρει προκριση,εν αναμονή βεβαια και του τελευταιου αγωνα που δινει αλλα τρια εισητηρια ( *IFBB Mr Europe Pro* ),ειναι οι εξης :

*2010 Mr. Olympia* 

Alves, Troy USA 
Alvisi, Mark USA 
Anthony Jr., Melvin USA 
Cutler, Jay USA 
Fankhouser, Erik USA 
Freeman, Toney USA 
Greene, Kai USA 
Haley, Marcus USA 
Heath, Phil USA 
Jackson, Dexter USA 
Jackson, Johnnie USA 
Martinez, Victor Dominican Republic 
Mishin, Evgeny Russia 
Nunn, Edward USA 
Obiad, Issa Ibrahim UAE 
Piotrkowicz, Robert Poland 
Richardson, Craig USA 
Rockel, Ronny Germany 
Warren, Branch USA 
White, Ben USA 
Wilmore, Bill USA 
Winklaar, Roelly Netherlands 
Wolf, Dennis Germany 
Yamagishi, Hidetada Japan 


Φυσικα το τετραημερο περιλαμβανει και αλλους αγωνες,όπως την κατηγορια under 202 lb, καθως και τις γυναικείες κατηγορίες Ms Olympia,Figure Olympia,Fitness Olympia,Bikini Olympia

----------


## noz1989

Μεταξυ cutler, heath και greene θα κριθει!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aνοιξα και ενα δημοψήφισμα ,ετσι για το καλο! :08. Toast:

----------


## Vinn

The gift.. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## beefmeup

η δικη μου 5αδα..για το γαμωτο.

kai greene
jay cutler
vic.matinez
phil heath
branch warren.

πολλυ δυσκολο line up.ισως το δυσκολοτερο εδω κ χρονια..

τον warren τον εβαλα εκει,γιατι ολοι οι αλλοι 2(πλην του τζεη,κ του γκρην),ειναι τερατα συμμετριας,ενω ο τζεη κ γκρην,ειναι τερατα μαζας,με τρομερα κοψιματα.

ο warren,εχει ωμη μαζα,αλλα οσον αφορα την κατασταση ππυ κατεβαινει ειναι λιγο αμφιβολος..αν επαναλαβει το περσινο,μαλλον θα τον φαει τον heath.

ολα εχουν να κανουν με το τι κατευθυνση θα ακολουθησουν οι κριτες..αν επαναλαβουν το περσινο(μαζα-κοψιματα),μαλλον καπως ετσι θα ειναι η πενταδα.

αν οχι,βλεπω κ τον ντεξερ εκει μεσα..

ο phil heath,εχει ακομα ψωμια για να φτασει την μυικη ωριμοτητα των υπολοιπων,κ αυτο θα του στοιχισει,αλλα ειναι μικρος.

υπαρχει κ το ενδεχομενο να σκατωσει ο κατλερ,δεν θα ειναι η πρωτη φορα.

----------


## seroyjem

victor martinez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

αν υποθεσουμε οτι ο ρονι κολεμαν αποφασισει να συμμετασχει θα παρει καρτα συμμετοχης τιμης ενεκεν??λογικα ναι ε?παροτι δεν εχει συμμετασχει σε καποιο αγωνα προκρισης

----------


## manos_

για μενα θα βγει παλι ο τζει που για καποιο περιεργο λογο τον συμπαθω φαινετε πολυ καλος τυπος δευτερος και γκριν και τριτος αυτος που υπεγραψε μασλτεκ προσφατα.Αμα δεν παει μασλτεκ ο γκριν ολυμπια δεν παιρνει.

----------


## giannis64

[YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hZf9XyJpQo&feature=related"]9hZf9XyJpQo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> αν υποθεσουμε οτι ο ρονι κολεμαν αποφασισει να συμμετασχει θα παρει καρτα συμμετοχης τιμης ενεκεν??λογικα ναι ε?παροτι δεν εχει συμμετασχει σε καποιο αγωνα προκρισης


Νικο δεν το βλεπω παντως,το εχεις διαβασει καπου;

----------


## savage

οχι ουτε εγω εχω διαβασει κατι.απλα ρωτησα περισσοτερο θεωρητικα/φιλολογικα τι θα ισχυσει αν τελικα κατεβει

----------


## No Cash

phil heath
jay cutler
kai greene

αυτους κοβω 3αδα.... με τυχαια σειρα..

3αδα που θα προτιμουσα..

phil heath
dexter jackson
kai greene

----------


## jGod

φοβερο το βιντεο γιαννη σημερα το κοιτουσα τυχαια πριν το δω εδω..φοβερη συμμετρια γραμμωση ποιοτητα,ελπιζω να το παρει ο heath θεωρω πως το αξιζει..αλλα και ο jay το ιδιο ..ας χτυπηθουν  :05. Weights:

----------


## Vinn

> [YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hZf9XyJpQo&feature=related"]9hZf9XyJpQo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Αυτα ειναι.. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mitsen

Ο κατλερ, Το παίζω και στοίχημα

----------


## tommygunz

Τριάδα για μένα Cutler, Heath, Green. Τα συμφέροντα μεγάλα, αν και εύχομαι να το πάρει ο Greene.

Και άσχετο, αλλά βλέπω και τον Ιμπραήμ που πήρε τον τελευταίο αγώνα να πλασαρίζεται καλά.

----------


## Dreiko

jay cutler η kai greene....

----------


## Littlejohn

Μη ξεχνάμε και τον Ruhl... Αυτός νομίζω περιμένει να πάρει πρόσκληση από το Dallas, που μάλλον θα την πάρει...Και απ`ότι λένε θα είναι πιο τέρας από ποτέ...  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :05. Weights: 

Από αυτούς που είναι ήδη στο roster, ψηφίζω δαγκωτό Heath... Ισως τώρα που σπονσοράρεται και από muscletech να χτυπήσει και πρωτιά. Βέβαια είναι λίγο νωρίς ακόμα, αλλά υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα.

Περιμένω πως και πως να τον δω live τον Οκτώβρη στην Μελβούρνη, που θα κάνει guest posing στο πολιτειακό πρωτάθλημα. 



O Kai με αυτόν τον σπόνσορα, παραπάνω από 4-5 θέση δεν πάει...

----------


## Johnnie jackson

Τον ruhl δεν τον πατησε ο Κεφαλιανος στον τελευταιο αγωνα στα προκριματικα ή κανω λαθος?Anyway νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι σε καλη φορμα ο Γερμανος..Πιστευω θα το παρει αερα ο Cutler φετος...

----------


## Titanium

Phil heath πιστεβω.....

----------


## dhmhtrhs

εγω πιστευω πως φετος παλι θα εχουμε την επανοδο του dexter..νομιζω το περσινο του εγινε μαθημα!!

----------


## Paco

Δεν νομίζω πλεον πως ο Dexter μπορεί να παρουσιασει κατι καινουργιο που θα εντυπωσιασει τους κριτες,ενω εχει εξαιρετο καλουπι και πιανει καλες φορμες του λείπουν κρεατα.Παντα θα παίζει εξαδα αλλα δυσκολο για 1η θεση,εχουν παρει αλλοι τα ηνια.

----------


## NASSER

> η δικη μου 5αδα..για το γαμωτο.
> 
> kai greene
> jay cutler
> vic.matinez
> phil heath
> branch warren.
> 
> πολλυ δυσκολο line up.ισως το δυσκολοτερο εδω κ χρονια..
> ...





> Τριάδα για μένα Cutler, Heath, Green. Τα συμφέροντα μεγάλα, αν και εύχομαι να το πάρει ο Greene.
> 
> Και άσχετο, αλλά βλέπω και τον Ιμπραήμ που πήρε τον τελευταίο αγώνα να πλασαρίζεται καλά.


 
Μαρεσει οπως το σκεφτηκαν beefmeup και tommygunz. Και οι δυο αντικειμενικοι! Απορω τι θα επικρατησει τελικα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Για οσα μελη δεν το γνωριζουν,παραδοσιακα τα τελευταια χρόνια,οι σκληροπυρηνικοι ξυπναμε και βλεπουμε το live webcasting του αγωνα ,που συνηθως είναι 4-5 χαραματα.
Αλλα για να μην αισθανεται κανεις μόνος ενεργοποιουμε το τσατ,για να μιλαμε σε real time φαση και να σχολιαζουμε τον αγωνα.Σας περιμενουμε!!!

----------


## Ramrod

Ψήφισα cutler αν και πιστευω πως ο Heath τα σπάει φέτος!

Πάντως πολύ ενδιαφέρον ο φετινός διαγωνισμός!

----------


## Muscleboss

Ψήφισα Heath  :05. Biceps: 

MB

----------


## alextg

Ψήφισα Cutler γιατί μετά τον Jay το χάος ...

----------


## zenclub

Η αλήθεια είναι πως ψήφισα τον "House" Erik Fankhouser επειδή γουστάρω γενικά τα θηριάκια της Animal, και της Universal Nutrition γενικότερα!! 
Ο Fankhouser έχει εξελιχθεί τρομερά ,είναι πολύ low profile αθλητής και μαζί με τον Evan Centopani είναι απο τους αγαπημένους BB !!
Απο κεί κ πέρα δεν πιστεύω πως θα είναι στην εξάδα ,μακάρι βέβαια !!
Παρακολουθούσα το μεσημέρι το Kai Greene-Overkill..Είναι τεράστιος κ αυτός ,θηρίο μεγάλο,εύχομαι φέτος να είναι η σειρά του!!
Μία πρόγνωση κ απο μένα:

1)Kai Greene
2)Jay Cutler
3)Phil Heath
4)Branch Warren
5)Victor Martinez
6)Erik Fankhouser   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Adinamos

Kai green. Το ποζαρισμα του θα ειναι πολυ πρωτοποριακο.

----------


## malmsteen1

1. Jay Cutler
2. Phil Heath
3. Kai Greene
4. Dexter Jackson

----------


## Ramrod

> 1. Jay Cutler
> 2. Phil Heath
> 3. Kai Greene
> 4. Dexter Jackson


Να σου πω κάπως έτσι θα ήταν η ιδανική 3άδα για εμένα....και πρώτος ο heath να ήταν δε θα με χαλούσε...ίσα ίσα!

Αλλά ο dexter 4ος? Δε το πιστευω με τίποτα. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος πως οι πρώτοι 4 θα είναι οι cutler, heath, greene και branch warren, όχι απαραίτητα με αυτή τη σειρά... :01. Wink:

----------


## jGod

Η επιλογη κεφαλιανος?
ψηφισα βασικα αυτον που θελω κ οχι που περιμενω..heath!

----------


## malmsteen1

> Να σου πω κάπως έτσι θα ήταν η ιδανική 3άδα για εμένα....και πρώτος ο heath να ήταν δε θα με χαλούσε...ίσα ίσα!
> 
> Αλλά ο dexter 4ος? Δε το πιστευω με τίποτα. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος πως οι πρώτοι 4 θα είναι οι cutler, heath, greene και branch warren, όχι απαραίτητα με αυτή τη σειρά...


εγώ ψήφισα όπως περιμένω να βγει. αυτό που θέλω έχει μία μικρή διαφορά. να αλλάξουν θέσεις οι dexter με kai. προτιμώ ένα πιο αρμονικό σώμα...

----------


## Polyneikos

> Η επιλογη κεφαλιανος?
> ψηφισα βασικα αυτον που θελω κ οχι που περιμενω..heath!


H επιλογη Κεφαλιανος θα μπορεί να μπει όταν με το καλο (amen!) παρει την προκριση από τον αγωνα της Ισπανιας.

----------


## mantus3

ωρα που μπορουμε να δουμε την αναμεταδοση καθος και dirict link υπάρχει?

----------


## beefmeup

> ωρα που μπορουμε να δουμε την αναμεταδοση καθος και dirict link υπάρχει?


το βαζει σε live streaming το ββ κομ.ριξε ματια απο κει για λεπτομεριες :01. Wink:

----------


## tommygunz

[YOUTUBE="DbQJddUX6TM&feature=related"]DbQJddUX6TM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Από τηλεοπτική εκπομή στην Αμερική. Μιλάμε για πολύ promotion ο Heath. 

Βγήκαν αυτοί οι 5 στην τηλεόραση και (κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη) αντί να μιλήσει ο Dexter που έχει πάρει και Olympia ή έστω ο Kai που έχει πάρει το Arnold Classic, πάει και μιλάει ο Heath. Κάτσε ρε τιτανοτεράστιε, νταξι δηλαδή... Και η εκπομπή αναφέρονταν για το Olympia κιόλας.
Μάλλον θα τον δούμε να το σηκώνει...

----------


## tommygunz

Εδώ ο Dennis James μιλάει για το Europe και για το Olympia (ποιούς βλέπει για top 6).
Επίσης μιλάει και για τον Κεφαλιανό σε μια φάση σχετικά στην αρχή, λέγοντας καλά λόγια, αλλά αναφέροντας πως θέλει βελτίωση στο ποζάρισμα.

http://www.flexonline.com/videos?bct...d=407618621001

----------


## stelios025

> Ψήφισα Heath 
> 
> MB


+1

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ωρα που μπορουμε να δουμε την αναμεταδοση καθος και dirict link υπάρχει?





> το βαζει σε live streaming το ββ κομ.ριξε ματια απο κει για λεπτομεριες


ετσι, παράλληλα με τον αγωνα θα ειναι ανοιχτό το τσατ του φορουμ, και στα προκριματικά και στον τελικο.  :08. Toast:

----------


## tommygunz

Κατάλαβα, ωραίο διάβασμα θα κάνουμε... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ρόνης Κώλιας

Jay Jay Jay αν και ο Jay δεν είναι σαν τον Ronnie. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας ήρωας στο mr olympia πλέον, ένας που να μπορεί να κάνει πάνω από 5 χρονιές σερί και κόβω και τις πωλήσεις τους μειωμένες ή το ενδιαφέρον μειωμένο. Τι να πας να παρακολουθήσεις ντέρμπι, σε τέτοιους αγώνες ο κόσμος μαζεύεται για τα φαβορί, τα ινδάλματα. Έφυγε ο Ronnie και χορεύουν τα ποντίκια  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## No Cash

περι ορεξεως...

εμενα δεν μου αρεσει ο ronnie....

χιλιες φορες heath και dexter!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Jay Jay Jay αν και ο Jay δεν είναι σαν τον Ronnie. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας ήρωας στο mr olympia πλέον, ένας που να μπορεί να κάνει πάνω από 5 χρονιές σερί και κόβω και τις πωλήσεις τους μειωμένες ή το ενδιαφέρον μειωμένο. Τι να πας να παρακολουθήσεις ντέρμπι, σε τέτοιους αγώνες ο κόσμος μαζεύεται για τα φαβορί, τα ινδάλματα. Έφυγε ο Ronnie και χορεύουν τα ποντίκια


 ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν θα συμμετασχει οπως ελεγε???

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> περι ορεξεως...
> 
> εμενα δεν μου αρεσει ο ronnie....
> 
> χιλιες φορες heath και dexter!



+1 :03. Thumb up: 





> ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν θα συμμετασχει οπως ελεγε???


Ναι. Φήμες.....

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν προκειται να ξαναπαίξει ρε παιδια,τα εχουμε πει. :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> Jay Jay Jay αν και ο Jay δεν είναι σαν τον Ronnie. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας ήρωας στο mr olympia πλέον, ένας που να μπορεί να κάνει πάνω από 5 χρονιές σερί και κόβω και τις πωλήσεις τους μειωμένες ή το ενδιαφέρον μειωμένο. Τι να πας να παρακολουθήσεις ντέρμπι, σε τέτοιους αγώνες ο κόσμος μαζεύεται για τα φαβορί, τα ινδάλματα. Έφυγε ο Ronnie και χορεύουν τα ποντίκια




Αν δε παει τωρα ο κοσμος που εχει ντερμπυ και κανεις δε γνωριζει το αποτελεσμα ποτε θα παει,οταν ξερει οτι νικητης θα ειναι για πολλοστη φορα ο ρονυ??

Δε στεκει αυτο που λες.






> περι ορεξεως...
> 
> εμενα δεν μου αρεσει ο ronnie....
> 
> χιλιες φορες heath και dexter!


+10000000

----------


## Steel Fighter

Ψηφισα Jay ,αυτος πιστευω ότι θα το παρει φετος..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σε τι ώρα Ελλάδος ξεκινάει συνήθως; Θυμάται κανείς από πέρσυ;

----------


## beefmeup

> Σε τι ώρα Ελλάδος ξεκινάει συνήθως; Θυμάται κανείς από πέρσυ;


καπου ξημερωματα..??δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ουτε γω..

ασε φιλε ξενερωσα..θα λειπω το σκ,κ θα χασω τον αγωνα.

θα το δω σε ρηπλεη που θα υπαρχει αλλα αλλιως ειναι λαηβ..

τεσπα,παλι καλα που θα περασω καλα κ εκει που θαμαι κ δεν παω για δουλεια.. :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

To live webcasting του Μr Olympia

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2010olympia/

----------


## NASSER

> To live webcasting του Μr Olympia
> 
> http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2010olympia/



Πολύ καλά εκανες Κωστα και μας το ανακοινωσες  :03. Thumb up: 
Μ΄αρέσει που έχει αντίστροφη μέτρηση για την εκκίνηση του γεγονότος !

----------


## spirospros

δυσκολο να το παρουν απο cutler  :05. Biceps:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> δυσκολο να το παρουν απο cutler


ετσι!! θα τα σαρώσω ολα πάλι φέτος , ποιος γκριν και ποιος χιτ μου λετε.......

----------


## Dreiko

> To live webcasting του Μr Olympia
> 
> http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2010olympia/


ωραιος... :03. Thumb up: 
αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει και φετος.....

----------


## jGod

μπαρμπα δεν λεγετε χιτ αλλα Χιθ...και θα σε χιθ... παντουυυ :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> μπαρμπα δεν λεγετε χιτ


 :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :04. Box Sack:  :04. Box Sack:  :04. Box Sack:  :04. Box Sack:  :04. Box Sack:  :04. Box Sack:  :08. Shoot:  :08. Shoot:  :08. Shoot:  :08. Shoot:  :08. Two Guns:  :08. Two Guns:  :08. Two Guns:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## Ramrod

[YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXxvUG6lLTk&feature=related"]nXxvUG6lLTk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

 :08. Door EEK: 

(λείπει ο greene   :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## thegravijia

αυριο κατα τη ωρα λετε να ανοιξει το τσατ ??????????
και ποιοι θα ειμαστε ????

----------


## KATERINI 144

> αυριο κατα τη ωρα λετε να ανοιξει το τσατ ??????????
> και ποιοι θα ειμαστε ????


λιγο πριν αρχίσει η μετάδοση, τωρα ποιοι θα ήμαστε δεν ξερω, οι ξενυχτιδες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> λιγο πριν αρχίσει η μετάδοση, τωρα ποιοι θα ήμαστε δεν ξερω, οι ξενυχτιδες


Περίπου τι ώρα ρε παιδιά να ξέρουμε και μεις...
4-5 σχολάω, θα σας προλάβω;; 

Τον Γιάννη σίγουρα, τους άλλους δε ξέρω....  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## thegravijia

κατα  τη ωρα ανοιγει η μεταδοση???????????

----------


## KATERINI 144

> κατα  τη ωρα ανοιγει η μεταδοση???????????


δεν μπορω να υπολογισω τωρα την ωρα σε σχση με αμερικη, απο πέρσι πρόπερσι που θυμαμαι κατα της 4 ξημερώματα αρχίζει.

----------


## Ramrod

Αφού το λινκ του Πολυνείκου έχει αντίστροφη μέτρηση...

Το θέμα είναι πόσες ώρες θα κρατήσει...μη μας πάρει ο ύπνος...

Προφανώς δε θα δείξει με τη μία τον αγώνα....

----------


## Polyneikos

Το θεμα είναι ότι δεν ξεκιναει με τους αντρες συνηθως,να το μαθουμε αυτο,μην ξυπναμε τσαμπα από τις 4 να βλεπουμε γυναικες με μαγιω,τετοιες ωρες πρεπει να τις βλέπεις χωρις μαγιο :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## StefPat

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Από που μπορούμε να το δούμε; :O

----------


## thegravijia

> Το θεμα είναι ότι δεν ξεκιναει με τους αντρες συνηθως,να το μαθουμε αυτο,μην ξυπναμε τσαμπα από τις 4 να βλεπουμε γυναικες με μαγιω,τετοιες ωρες πρεπει να τις βλέπεις χωρις μαγιο


ωραια ξυπναμε 4 κανουμε μια ωραια περιηγηση απο τα ''καλα'' τα σαιτ να ανοιξει το ματι μας .και οταν βγουμε οι αρκουδες το βλεπουμε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> Το θεμα είναι ότι δεν ξεκιναει με τους αντρες συνηθως,να το μαθουμε αυτο,μην ξυπναμε τσαμπα από τις 4 να βλεπουμε γυναικες με μαγιω,τετοιες ωρες πρεπει να τις βλέπεις χωρις μαγιο


α εσύ θα κοιμηθείς πριν....

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

συνήθως στης 5 βγαίνουν οι αντρες, 

@StefPat ελεος.......

----------


## StefPat

Ωραία απάντηση  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

ρε φωτη εσυ που εχεις και μια παραπανω εμπειρια στα παρασκηνια,λεω να αναλαβεις το εγερτηριο. :01. Wink: 
Να βαλουμε θαλαμοφυλακα.χαχαχαχα

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ρε φωτη εσυ που εχεις και μια παραπανω εμπειρια στα παρασκηνια,λεω να αναλαβεις το εγερτηριο.
> Να βαλουμε θαλαμοφυλακα.χαχαχαχα


τη να κανω δλδ, να σας παρω ολους εναν εναν τηλ για να ξυπνησετε?!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτο από την συναντηση των αθλητων :

----------


## StefPat

Μόνο που τους βλέπω, μου δίνει ώθηση  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## noz1989

where is Kai  OEO????

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Μερικες φωτο από την συναντηση των αθλητων :


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  ειναι αρκουδα ο άνθρωπος  :03. Clap:

----------


## noz1989

> ειναι αρκουδα ο άνθρωπος


πραγματικα....

Κανει τους αλλους να φαινονται μικροι και ασημαντοι....  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακομα :

----------


## Eddie

Toν warren δεν τον εχουμε σε αλλη φωτο??

Οντως ο jay φαινεται μουσκαρ.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## KATERINI 144

> Μερικες ακομα :


να μίκρυνε το κεφάλι του αποκλείεται, πήρε κιαλλο ο τζέι, είμαι περίεργος να δω ποσα κιλα θα κατέβει  :05. Biceps:

----------


## manos_

για πλακα ο τζει για πολυ πλακα ομως.Αυτος ο γουορεν τι μοσχαροπαιδο ειναι αυτο τι ναρκωτικα περνει και εχει τετοιο υφος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Λοιπον το πρόγραμμα για την Παρασκευη που είναι τα προκριματικα εχει ως εξης :

*7 PM*  
*Fitness Olympia Finals*
*Bikini Olympia Finals*
*Ms. Olympia Finals*
*Mr. Olympia Judging*  
Exουμε διαφορα ώρας 10 ωρες με Λας Βεγκας (καλο είναι να το επιβεβαιωσει και καποιος αλλος μην κανω λαθος) αρα σε εμας αυτη η διαδικασία ξεκιναει στις 5 τα χαραματα.Επειδη όμως προηγουνται τρεις τελικοι δεν νομίζω να ξεκινησει πρίν από τις 6.Νομίζω 6 η ωρα είναι καλό το ραντεβου,τι λετε;; 
Ομοιως και το Σαββατο 
*7 PM* 

*202 Showdown F**inals*
*Figure Olympia Finals*
*Mr. Olympia Finals*

----------


## Eddie

> για πλακα ο τζει για πολυ πλακα ομως.Αυτος ο γουορεν τι μοσχαροπαιδο ειναι αυτο τι ναρκωτικα περνει και εχει τετοιο υφος.


Το ιδιο σκεφτομουν και γω.Απ τη φατσα τον κοβεις οτι ειναι hardcore.

Και εκτος αυτου,οτι και να λεμε εχει τρελη μαζα!

----------


## Dreiko

> Το ιδιο σκεφτομουν και γω.Απ τη φατσα τον κοβεις οτι ειναι hardcore.
> 
> Και εκτος αυτου,οτι και να λεμε εχει τρελη μαζα!


+1
κανει μπαμ το παληκαρι οτι ειναι πολυ μπροστα... :05. Posing: 
(βεβαια κραταω και μια πισινη γιατι οπως λεει και ο λαος"μεγαλη μπουκια φαε....."

και δεν εννοω το κομμα... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

Στηιζω πιστα και σταθερα Dennis Wolf και μακαρι να παρει μια καλη θεση μεσα στην 6αδα αν και δυσκολο.   

νομιζω οτι αν φυγει απο Cutler θα παει σε Greene αυτη τη φορα, γι αυτο και ψηφισα Κai Greene.

----------


## Dreiko

> Στηιζω πιστα και σταθερα Dennis Wolf και μακαρι να παρει μια καλη θεση μεσα στην 6αδα αν και δυσκολο.   
> 
> νομιζω οτι αν φυγει απο Cutler θα παει σε Greene αυτη τη φορα, γι αυτο και ψηφισα Κai Greene.


και μενα μ'αρεσει ο wolf αλλα πρεπει να δουμε πως εχει χειριστει το ολο θεμα του τραυματισμου του....ειναι μαχητης παντως...

----------


## Levrone

> και μενα μ'αρεσει ο wolf αλλα πρεπει να δουμε πως εχει χειριστει το ολο θεμα του τραυματισμου του....ειναι μαχητης παντως...


ναι αλλα περυσι μας τα χαλασε! καλα ολοι οι εκτος Αμερικης εχουν νομιζω μια extra πρoωθηση.

----------


## KATERINI 144

*FRIDAY - September 24* 
*
7 PM* *Fitness    Olympia Finals,  Bikini Olympia Finals, Ms.    Olympia Finals and Mr. Olympia Judging.

*νομίζω αξίζει να ξυπνήσουμε ποιο νωρις φετος.....

----------


## Ramrod

> Στηιζω πιστα και σταθερα Dennis Wolf και μακαρι να παρει μια καλη θεση μεσα στην 6αδα αν και δυσκολο.   
> .


+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## racingman

> 


xaxaxa,σαρωνει αυτη η φωτογραφια :01. ROFL:

----------


## The Rock

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/?bc...d=615638064001

----------


## tommygunz

Ο Roelly μαμάτος είναι + πολύ στυλ ο άτιμος! Εκεί που υπογράφει στο βίντεο σαν κάνας ράπερ είναι, πολύ yo... Καλά θα τα πάει λογικά.

----------


## Ramrod

> Καλά θα τα πάει λογικά.


Επειδή μοιάζει με ράπερ...???

 :01. Razz:

----------


## spirospros

ωραιες προ - αγωνιστικες φωτο απιστευτα γιγαντιοι με τρομερες γωνιες και με ρουχα ...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Exουμε διαφορα ώρας 10 ωρες με Λας Βεγκας (καλο είναι να το επιβεβαιωσει και καποιος αλλος μην κανω λαθος) αρα σε εμας αυτη η διαδικασία ξεκιναει στις 5 τα χαραματα.Επειδη όμως προηγουνται τρεις τελικοι δεν νομίζω να ξεκινησει πρίν από τις 6.Νομίζω 6 η ωρα είναι καλό το ραντεβου,τι λετε;;


ετσι κωστα, τωρα στο λας βεγκας ειναι πεμπτη 23:15 βραδυ,
5:30 με 6 ειναι οκ, να μπουμε και λιγο στο κλιμα, 
για να δουμε φετος τα προγνωστικά μετα τα προκριματικά αυριο ξημερώματα, περσι εβγαλα ακριβως την τριαδα (η πενταδα δε θυμάμαι) για να δουμε φετος θα πέσουμε μεσα?!

----------


## manosvdm

υπαρχει καπου να το δουμε

----------


## tommygunz

Βασικά να το δούμε υπάρχει... να το παίξουμε κάνα στοίχημα πουθενά υπάρχει?




> Επειδή μοιάζει με ράπερ...???


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## giannis64

> υπαρχει καπου να το δουμε


 

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2010olympia/

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:  ψηφισα τον θεομουρλο Greene !!

----------


## dkaloge

Ψήφισα Jay. Πραγματικα τρομακτικός!

----------


## Ramrod

> Βασικά να το δούμε υπάρχει... να το παίξουμε κάνα στοίχημα πουθενά υπάρχει?


να το παίξουμε μεταξύ μας... :01. Wink:

----------


## Qlim4X

> ψηφισα τον θεομουρλο Greene !!


 :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Kai Green ψήφισα γιατι αρχικα ειναι ο αθλητης με την μαγαλυτερη προοδο,
και υπερεχει σε αναλογιες και γραμμωση σε σχεση με τους υπολοιπους.  :03. Thumb up: 
ο Jay ειναι εντυπωσιακος αλλα δεν εχει το συνολο οπως ο Green.

----------


## KATERINI 144

τζέι και τα μυαλα στο μιξερ ! 

[YOUTUBE="IxJOO-Yet4s"]IxJOO-Yet4s[/YOUTUBE]

 δειτε στο 1:13, με εικοσακιλα κανει ώμους το ατομο  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τσεκαρετε λίγο αυτο το τόπικ : Μr Οlympia Chat Date 2010*

----------


## Levrone

Wolf! Wolf! Wolf! Wolf! Wolf! Wolf! Wolf! Wolf! Wolf! Wolf! Wolf! Wolf! Wolf!

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Rise above

ψήφισα heath γιατί τον γουστάρω σα τύπο  ωστόσο πιστεύω θα το πάρει ο cutlter, προσεύχομαι να μην το πάρει ο greene γιατί είναι drama queen

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Kai Green ψήφισα γιατι αρχικα ειναι ο αθλητης με την μαγαλυτερη προοδο,
> και υπερεχει σε αναλογιες και γραμμωση σε σχεση με τους υπολοιπους. 
> ο Jay ειναι εντυπωσιακος αλλα δεν εχει το συνολο οπως ο Green.


Μαζί σου κι εγώ Νάσσερ! :03. Thumb up: 
Αν και από παλιά ήμουν φάν του Jay,ομολογώ πως η βελτίωση που κάνει ο Kai τα τελευταία χρόνια με άφησε άφωνο! :02. Shock:

----------


## tommygunz

http://www.flexonline.com/videos?bct...d=407618621001

Ζύγισμα του Kai. Στις 284,8 lbs παρακαλώ. 129 κιλάκια και κάτι ψιλά δηλαδή...

Edit: Μαζί με τις παντόφλες

----------


## KATERINI 144

> http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2010olympia/


ελα καλημερα στους ξενυχτιδες.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eπειδη το λινκ του bodybuilding.com δεν δουλευει προς το παρον,εναλλακτικες λυσεις:

Βαλτε αυτο το λινκ στο vlc player 
rtsp://fss.streamhoster.com/lv_bodybfm1/_definst_/broadcast1(Τhanx Lasen,nice tip!!)

&

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/everquest

----------


## KATERINI 144

οπως ειπα και στο τσατ :

1ος κατλερ 2ος γουορεν 3ος χιθ, 4ος γκριν, 5ος ντεξτερ

φοβερος ο γουορεν, πολύ κοντα με κατλερ, αν δεν είχε τοσους τίτλους ο τζέι ίσως να ηταν και πρώτος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πως τα ειδατε τα προκριματικα παιδια;

----------


## NASSER

> Πως τα ειδατε τα προκριματικα παιδια;


Εγω Κωστα επειδη δεν καταφερα να τα δω, τα ονειρευτηκα ακριβως αναποδα απο οπως τα ειδε ο Φωτης μετα την διορθωση που εχει κανει. Δηλαδη Kai πρωτο  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> οπως ειπα και στο τσατ :
> 
> 1ος κατλερ 2ος γουορεν 3ος χιθ, 4ος γκριν, 5ος ντεξτερ
> 
> φοβερος ο γουορεν, πολύ κοντα με κατλερ, αν δεν είχε τοσους τίτλους ο τζέι ίσως να ηταν και πρώτος.



Ο γουαρεν εδειχνε οντως με κομμενα δικεφαλα και μαζεμένη πλατη? Κατι ελεγαν για τραυματισμους του.

----------


## Polyneikos

Για comparison 4αδας βγαλανε Culter,Heath,Warren,Jackson.o Kai δνε ηταν στην τετραδα,δεν ξερω πόσο μπορουν να αλλαξουν στα τελιακ αυτα.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ο γουαρεν εδειχνε οντως με κομμενα δικεφαλα και μαζεμένη πλατη? Κατι ελεγαν για τραυματισμους του.


οχι νασσερ καμια σχεση, πολύ καλος ηταν.

σε επανάληψη η Press Conference εδω:
http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fits...10olympia/?q=1

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Δεινοσαυρος !!

----------


## KATERINI 144

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Phil Heath !!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Δύσκολη μάχη... βέβαια έχουμε και δεύτερο ημίχρονο, αλλά 2 σχόλια από μένα:

jay cutler: δεν είναι όπως πέρυσι, κακά τα ψέμματα, και για αυτό απειλείται. Ειδικά το πάνω μέρος του σώματός του δεν έχει αυτη την αγριάδα, όπως και η μέση του. αν αυριο δεν εμφανιστει βελτιωμένος πιστεύω οτι μπορεί να το χάσει.

phil heath: Μεγαλύτερος από πέρυσι. Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτη η μεγάλη διαφορά διαστάσεων απο τον cutler θα ηταν 1ος νομίζω. Τώρα μένει να δούμε πως θα το δούν οι κριτές και κυρίως πως θα παρουσιαστεί άυριο ο cutler.

branch warren: σεβασμός σε αυτοςν τον αθλητή που για ακόμα μια φορά έκανε αυτό που πρέπει και προετοιμάστηκε τέλεια για αυτόν τον αγώνα. πιστεύω οτι η 3άδα του αξίζει.

dexter jackson: πολύ καλός, αλλά κάποια σημάδια της ηλικίας αρχίζουν να φαίνονται πάνω του. Νομίζω οι αθλητές που προανέφερα έχουν πιο δυνατή παρουσία πάνω στη σκηνή. 

kai greene: σε καμία περίπτωση αυτός ο Kai δεν είναι έτοιμος για τέτοια μάχη. Πολλά σημεία πάνω τους είναι θαμπά χωρίς διαχωρισμό κ η κοιλιά του άνοιξε πάλι... Η αρνητική έκπληξη της βραδυάς... Άποψή μου είναι οτι ο Greene επιβραβέυτηκε πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν από τους κριτές χωρίς να πιάσει το 100% της γράμμωσης και αυτό τον έχει κάνει αρκετά μαλακό απέναντι στο θέμα.

MB

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγω οπως τους ειδα κατλερ και γουορεν ειναι πολύ κοντα, με τη διάφορα πως ο κατλερ ειναι ασυναγώνιστος σε μαζα,  οι υπόλοιποι απλα δεν τους πλησιάζουν,
ξερουμε ποσα κιλα ειναι οι της τετράδας? νομίζω ο κατλερ εχει περισσότερα κιλα απο πέρσι.

----------


## No Cash

branch warren... ντουλαπα τριφυλλη... καραβλαχος redneck....   μου αρεσει φαινεται γνησιος..

jay cutler.... εχει το status.... αν δεν ηταν bber... θα ηταν πολυ καλος δικηγορος... 

phil heath.... πρεπει να ειναι καρακαυλωμενος να παρει πολυ συντομα το olympia..  φαινεται πολυ προσχαρος ολο χαμογελαει

dexter jackson.... σα να τον εχεις ζωγραφισει.ολο το στυλ!!νομιζω δεν τον απασχολει και τοοοοοοοοσο πολυ αν θα παιρνει olympia... μαλλον του αρεσει η ολη φαση... αλλα κανει και το εφε του...

----------


## giorgospet

Θα ήθελα να κερδίσει ο kai αλλά μάλλον ο cutler θα το πάρει.(ψήφισα cutler)

----------


## Eddie

> branch warren... ντουλαπα τριφυλλη... καραβλαχος redneck....   μου αρεσει φαινεται γνησιος..
> 
> jay cutler.... εχει το status.... αν δεν ηταν bber... θα ηταν πολυ καλος δικηγορος... 
> 
> phil heath.... πρεπει να ειναι καρακαυλωμενος να παρει πολυ συντομα το olympia..  φαινεται πολυ προσχαρος ολο χαμογελαει
> 
> dexter jackson.... σα να τον εχεις ζωγραφισει.ολο το στυλ!!νομιζω δεν τον απασχολει και τοοοοοοοοσο πολυ αν θα παιρνει olympia... μαλλον του αρεσει η ολη φαση... αλλα κανει και το εφε του...


Ετσι!!!!!!


Καλα τι θηριο ειναι ο warren ρε παιδες??Δε περιμενα να κατεβει τοσο καλος!!Για μενα πρεπει να ειναι στις 2 πρωτες θεσεις μαζι με τον jay,του οποιου οντως η μεση του χαλασε.

Επισης +1 στον ΜΒ.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ετσι!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Καλα τι θηριο ειναι ο warren ρε παιδες??Δε περιμενα να κατεβει τοσο καλος!!Για μενα πρεπει να ειναι στις 2 πρωτες θεσεις μαζι με τον jay,του οποιου οντως η μεση του χαλασε.
> 
> Επισης +1 στον ΜΒ.


αφου τα ειπαμε, δευτερος ειναι, 
παντως να ξέρετε οσοι δεν το είδατε ζωντανά απο τις φωτογραφίες δεν μπορεις να διακρίνεις πολλα πράγματα.

----------


## Eddie

> αφου τα ειπαμε, δευτερος ειναι, 
> παντως να ξέρετε οσοι δεν το είδατε ζωντανά απο τις φωτογραφίες δεν μπορεις να διακρίνεις πολλα πράγματα.


Ναι,δε το ειδα και οντως απ τις φωτο δε μπορεις να διακρινεις και πολλα αφου δε βλεπεις τους αθλητες στη σειρα.Οπως και να χει,εγω παω warren :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## foko

Mε την ματια ενος ασχετου.

Cutler Υπερεχει σε πλατη-στηθος

Warren τεραστια ποδια

Kai εκτος απο δικεφαλους σε τιποτα αλλο δεν βλεπω να κοντραρει τουα αλλους

Heath-Dexter προτιμω τον δευτερο , αυτος ο heath μου ειναι εντελως αδιφορη παρουσια στο MrOlympia , θα προτιμουσα τον Κεφαλιανο στην θεση του

----------


## The Rock

Όλα τα replay από χθες.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2010...st-replays.htm

----------


## Eddie

> Όλα τα replay από χθες.
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2010...st-replays.htm


Ωραιος!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> η δικη μου 5αδα..για το γαμωτο.
> 
> kai greene
> jay cutler
> vic.matinez
> phil heath
> branch warren.
> 
> πολλυ δυσκολο line up.ισως το δυσκολοτερο εδω κ χρονια..
> ...


εγω βλεπω οτι σπρωχνουνε τον greene σιγα ...σιγα και μαλλον θα του το φορεσουνε το μεταλλιο.εξαλλου σε τετοιο επιπεδο που ειναι πλεον ολοι τους....δεν θα φανει και χοντρο αν παρει αυτος τον τιτλο.αποψη μου!

----------


## chaniotis.manos

:03. Thumb up: 



> Θα ήθελα να κερδίσει ο kai αλλά μάλλον ο cutler θα το πάρει.(ψήφισα cutler)

----------


## pepeismenos karga

να πω και εγω την αποψη μου...και βαση οτι ποζαραν μονο 4[jay,branch,dexter,heath]...λογικα αυτη θα ειναι και η πρωτη τετραδα....γιατι συνηθως ετσι γινεται...στους 4 πρωτους και οι 4 πρωτοι ειναι της μασλτεκ...οποτε ο και ισως να μην χωραγε...
      αποτι βλεπω παντως ο κατλερ δνε ειναι κομενος οπως περσυ....και πιστευω οτι μαλλον ισως να αξιζει περισσοτερο  ο γουαρεν να το παρει φετος...ο χιθ φοβερος αλαλ ακομη δεν εφτασε η ωρα του...πιστευω θελει αλλον ενα χρονο και μετα θα αρχισει αν τα σαρωνει...
     οποτε λεω γουαρεν,κατλερ,χιθ και ντεξτερ........

----------


## Dreiko

παιδια οταν το βλεπαμε ολοι συμφωνησαμε στην προοδο του warren....πιστευω οτι σημερα μονο αυτος μπορει να απειλησει τον jay,μου φανηκε πιο καλος απο τον heath,ο οποιος ειναι κι αυτος με τη σειρα του ειναι σε καλη φορμα.
Τελος επαθα φρικη οταν ειδα τον kai και ηταν τοσο θολος,απαραδεκτος....

----------


## KATERINI 144

> γιατι συνηθως ετσι γινεται...στους 4 πρωτους και οι 4 πρωτοι ειναι της μασλτεκ...οποτε ο και ισως να μην χωραγε...
>       αποτι βλεπω παντως ο κατλερ δνε ειναι κομενος οπως περσυ....και πιστευω οτι μαλλον ισως να αξιζει περισσοτερο  ο γουαρεν να το παρει φετος...


ο γκριν στην κατάσταση που κατέβηκε πως να μπει 4αδα? δε νομιζω να εχει καμια σχεση αυτο με το ποιοι ειναι και ποιοι οχι στη μασκλτεκ, ο γουορεν ειναι παρα πολυ καλος, ισως να ειναι λιιιιιγο ποιο θολος στο ανω σωμα ο κατλερ (ισως) ,αλλα  σε ογκο ειναι πολύ μπροστά απο ολους. 

υσ: ο γκριν ακομη και σε τέλεια κατάσταση να κατέβει κάποτε αν εχει άξιο αντίπαλο διπλα του παλι θα το χάσει, δεν ειναι συμμετρικό το σωμα του, τα ποδια ειναι ποιο ψιλά απο τον κορμο.

----------


## thegravijia

εγω βλεπω 1ο η τον jay η phil η ακομα και branch γιατι οχι ...
ο kai καπου 5-6 θα παιξει

το θεμα ειναι μπορει να αλλαξει κατι σημερα ??
τους βαθμολογουνε και σημερα στα τελικα??/
ξερει κανεις?
γιατι πολλα μπορει να αλλαξουν σημερα

----------


## chaniotis.manos

:03. Thumb up: 



> εγω βλεπω οτι σπρωχνουνε τον greene σιγα ...σιγα και μαλλον θα του το φορεσουνε το μεταλλιο.εξαλλου σε τετοιο επιπεδο που ειναι πλεον ολοι τους....δεν θα φανει και χοντρο αν παρει αυτος τον τιτλο.αποψη μου!





> [YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hZf9XyJpQo&feature=related"]9hZf9XyJpQo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## dionisos

Θέλω Heath αλλά ο "βασιλιάς" στη σκηνή είναι ο Cutler!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> τους βαθμολογουνε και σημερα στα τελικα??/
> ξερει κανεις?
> γιατι πολλα μπορει να αλλαξουν σημερα


νομιζω στα προκριματικά κρίνονται ολα βιγια.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Heath-Dexter προτιμω τον δευτερο , αυτος ο heath μου ειναι εντελως αδιφορη παρουσια στο MrOlympia , θα προτιμουσα τον Κεφαλιανο στην θεση του


Yπερβολη.Ολοι θελαμε τον Κεφαλιανο στο Ολυμπια αλλα στην θεση αλλων,αλλα όχι και να παρει την θεση του Heath.

----------


## The Rock

> εγω βλεπω 1ο η τον jay η phil η ακομα και branch γιατι οχι ...
> ο kai καπου 5-6 θα παιξει
> 
> το θεμα ειναι μπορει να αλλαξει κατι σημερα ??
> τους βαθμολογουνε και σημερα στα τελικα??/
> ξερει κανεις?
> γιατι πολλα μπορει να αλλαξουν σημερα


Ούτε καν. Στα ξένα φόρουμς παίζει για πρωτιά Heath και μετά η 2η-3η μεταξύ Warren και Jackson. Θυμάσαι που έλεγες ότι ο Kai θα βγει πρώτος και οι υπόλοιποι θα τον βλέπουν με κιάλια ? Στην προκειμένη αυτός βλέπει το τοπ 6 με κιάλια. Ο Jay δεν θα το πάρει, αντικειμενικά τουλάχιστον κανένας δεν λέει ότι πρόκειται, τώρα το πως θα παιχτεί γτ είναι και θέμα συμφερόντων είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Να αλλάξει κάτι τόσο δραματικά δύσκολο. Τώρα βλέπω prejudging και κρατώ σημειώσεις να κάνω κάποια σχόλια μετά.
Εγώ από τώρα να πω ότι ο Dexter δείχνει φανταστικός ! Λίγοι άνθρωποι του δείχνουν σεβασμό και του δίνουν εύσημα αλλά τώρα όλοι θεωρώ ότι πρέπει κάτι που ήδη σε ξένα φόρουμ γίνεται αντιληπτό. Η τρίτη θέση του πέρσι τον σόκαρε και ειδικά όταν επαναλήφθηκε στο AC 2010 που βγήκε 4ος και άρχισε ο άνθρωπος να δουλεύει με τον Charles Glass κάτι που φάνηκε σε ένα guest  που έκανε και ο άνθρωπος ήταν τέρας, δλδ τρελό sweep στους τετρακεφάλους, τρελά πρησμένα χέρια και ώμοι και μέχρι γάμπες έβγαλε ο άνθρωπος για να καταλάβετε ! Στα μάτια μου παίζει για την πρωτιά στο χαλαρό, όσο καλός και να ναι ο Heath την πληρότητα του Dexter, την συμμετρία αλλά και την μυική ωριμότητά του δεν την έχει.

----------


## giannis64

εγω βλεπω πρωτο τον γουορεν! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> εγω βλεπω πρωτο τον γουορεν!


Mακαρι :02. Joker:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ούτε καν. Στα ξένα φόρουμς παίζει για πρωτιά Heath και μετά η 2η-3η μεταξύ Warren και Jackson. Θυμάσαι που έλεγες ότι ο Kai θα βγει πρώτος και οι υπόλοιποι θα τον βλέπουν με κιάλια ? Στην προκειμένη αυτός βλέπει το τοπ 6 με κιάλια. Ο Jay δεν θα το πάρει, αντικειμενικά τουλάχιστον κανένας δεν λέει ότι πρόκειται, τώρα το πως θα παιχτεί γτ είναι και θέμα συμφερόντων είναι άλλη υπόθεση.


δλδ επειδή το λενε τα ξενα φορουμς αν βγει αλλο αποτέλεσμα θα ειναι λογο συμφερόντων, και τη ειναι αυτοι που το λενε στα ξενα φορουμ πρώην κριτές του ολυμπια?! 
μη τα λετε αυτα ρε παιδια ελεος.... πειτε τη βλέπεται  και αφηστε τη λέει ο καθένας, δεν μπορείτε να κρίνεται ποιος αξίζει και ποιος οχι?!

ροκ πεστους αυτους στα ξενα φορουμς πως ενας ασχετος απο ελληνικο φορουμ λεει θα βγουν
1ος κατλερ
2ος γουορεν 
3ος χιτ
4ος ντεξτερ

και 5ος μπορει να βγει ο ιαπωνας, ναι ο ιαπωνας, ποιο πανω απο τον γκριν αξίζει να βγει, δείτε τον στο ατομικο και στο κομπαριζον.

----------


## Polyneikos

Comparisons

----------


## The Rock

> δλδ επειδή το λενε τα ξενα φορουμς αν βγει αλλο αποτέλεσμα θα ειναι λογο συμφερόντων, και τη ειναι αυτοι που το λενε στα ξενα φορουμ πρώην κριτές του ολυμπια?! 
> μη τα λετε αυτα ρε παιδια ελεος.... πειτε τη βλέπεται  και αφηστε τη λέει ο καθένας, δεν μπορείτε να κρίνεται ποιος αξίζει και ποιος οχι?!
> 
> ροκ πεστους αυτους στα ξενα φορουμς πως ενας ασχετος απο ελληνικο φορουμ λεει θα βγουν
> 1ος κατλερ
> 2ος γουορεν 
> 3ος χιτ
> 4ος ντεξτερ
> 
> και 5ος μπορει να βγει ο ιαπωνας, ναι ο ιαπωνας, ποιο πανω απο τον γκριν αξίζει να βγει, δείτε τον στο ατομικο και στο κομπαριζον.


Να αναφέρω ότι στις ίδιες θέσεις τους βάζω εγώ προσωπικά. Το θέμα είναι ότι στα ξένα φόρουμς υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που κρίνει(συν ότι υπάρχουν καi Pros που κρίνουν ...) και γενικά επειδή ο κόσμος στην Αμερική τους "βγάζει" ουσιαστικά, πίστεψέ με μετράει πολύ. Είπες την άποψή σου είπα και γω την δική μου.
Ο Cutler δεν είναι αυτός που ήταν πέρσι και αναμένομενα γτ η ιστορία έχει δείξει ότι peakάρει κάθε 3 χρόνια απερίπου. Ο Branch τα σπάει αλλά ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να βγει Mr. O, και στην προκειμένη δεν έχει καλή αισθητική(είμαι φαν αλλά είμαι αντικειμενικός).

----------


## pepeismenos karga

μα κατερινι και εγω αυτο ειπα...οτι ο και δεν αξιζει μια ετσι οπως κατεβηκε ...αλαλ ειπα πως οι 4 πρωτοι ειναι της μασλτεκ ...οποτε και αυτο κατι δειχνει κατα την αποψη μου...δηλαδη ακομη και ο  και να ηταν τελειος δνε νομιζω να του το εδιναν...προωθουν παρα μα παρα πολυ τον χιθ...ο ντεξτερ σιγουρα ειναι οτι πιο συμμετρικο εχει περασει ποτε....τωρα 
     ειναι και πως κρινουν οι κριτες...θελουν μαζα?θελουν κοψιματα?θελουν και μαζα και κοψιματα?θελουν συμμετρια??δεν ξερω...απλα εγω ειδα οτι βαση ογκου και καταστασης ο branch ειναι καλυτερος φετος...αλλα προσωπικα μαρεσει ετη φωτος περισσοτερο τα σωματα των heath ,dexter...

----------


## noz1989

Moνο απο τις φωτο... βλεπω να παιζεται μεταξυ waren-cutler-heath!!

Ευχαριστη εκπληξη ο waren 

Δυσαρεστη ο Greene!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

φυσικα  αποψεις λεμε, εγω εχω ενσταση σε αυτα που λενε οπως ειπες στα ξενα φορουμς, μα δε χρειαζεται να εισαι ο τοπ ιδικος για να δεις τις διαφωρες, γιατι να ακουσω τη λενε οι αλλοι, 

ροκ δες τον ιαπωνα:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> μα κατερινι και εγω αυτο ειπα...οτι ο και δεν αξιζει μια ετσι οπως κατεβηκε ...αλαλ ειπα πως οι 4 πρωτοι ειναι της μασλτεκ ...οποτε και αυτο κατι δειχνει κατα την αποψη μου...δηλαδη ακομη και ο  και να ηταν τελειος δνε νομιζω να του το εδιναν...προωθουν παρα μα παρα πολυ τον χιθ...ο ντεξτερ σιγουρα ειναι οτι πιο συμμετρικο εχει περασει ποτε....τωρα 
>      ειναι και πως κρινουν οι κριτες...θελουν μαζα?θελουν κοψιματα?θελουν και μαζα και κοψιματα?θελουν συμμετρια??δεν ξερω...απλα εγω ειδα οτι βαση ογκου και καταστασης ο branch ειναι καλυτερος φετος...αλλα προσωπικα μαρεσει ετη φωτος περισσοτερο τα σωματα των heath ,dexter...


σύμφωνοι πεπισμενε, και εμενα  μ'αρεσουν τα καλουπια σαν του ντεξτερ και του χιτ, σίγουρα η μεση του κατλερ εχει ξεφυγει, αλλα οταν το βοδι εχει φτασει 150 κιλα κρέας και η γράμμωσή του με αυτά τα κιλά πλησιάζει το τέλειο....  
μονο απο τον γουορεν μπορει να χασει αλλα εγω προσωπικά πιστεύω θα αδικηθεί αν βγει δεύτερος ο κατλερ, μιλαμε για πολυ μαζα και κομμένη μαζα.

----------


## The Rock

> φυσικα  αποψεις λεμε, εγω εχω ενσταση σε αυτα που λενε οπως ειπες στα ξενα φορουμς, μα δε χρειαζεται να εισαι ο τοπ ιδικος για να δεις τις διαφωρες, γιατι να ακουσω τη λενε οι αλλοι, 
> 
> ροκ δες τον ιαπωνα:


Επίσης φαν του Yamagishi προ πολλού γίνει "φίρμα". Εξαιρετικά ποιοτικός, πολύ καλό conditioning αλλά σοβαρό πρόβλημα με με την κήλη που έχει, χτυπάει άσχημα. Η πλάτη είναι πολύ βελτιωμένη αλλά αισθητά πίσω σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους τόσο σε πυκνότητα αλλά πιο πολύ σε ευρύτητα.
Για τοπ 6 δεν πρόκειται γτ έχει τον Rockel που είναι πιο πυκνός και πιο ολοκληρωμένος παντού και βελτιωμένος στην πλάτη αλλά θέλει και άλλο, όπως υπάρχει και ο Wolf που προσωπικά τον είχα ψιλο-τελειωμένο γτ 2-2,5 χρόνια τώρα χωρίς βελτίωση. Ο τελευταίος μας ήρθε με σημαντική βελτίωση γάμπες, πυκνή χαμηλή πλάτη(πρόβλημα για πολλά χρόνια), πολύ καλό conditioning(γλουτοί & μηριαίοι κομμένοι), φοβερό διαχωρισμό σε τετρακεφάλους μαζί με λεπτομέρεια, διόρθωσε αισθητά το πρόβλημα με την κήλη που είχε και τέλος μεγάλη βελτίωση στο χρώμα που του στερούσε θέσεις επί σειρά ετών.

----------


## noz1989

Επισης εκτος απο το κακο condition του Kai... και η gyno ρε παιδια μου χτυπαει ασχημα!!!

Τον ειχα για τοπ 3 τον Greene!!!  Κριμα..!

----------


## GRF

Αρκετοί από όσους δίνετε προγνωστικά, είδατε καθόλου τα comparisons και με ποια σειρά βγήκαν και συγκρίθηκαν οι αθλητές ή μιλάτε για άλλον αγώνα εντελώς;

Και για την ιστορία, χθες το βράδυ παίξαν οι 2 από τις 4 βαθμολογίες, απόψε θα ξαναβαθμολογηθούν οι αθλητές εις διπλούν, μία στο ατομικό ποζάρισμα και μια στα κομπάριζον. Οπότε όλα μπορούν να αλλάξουν (και αυτό έχει ξανασυμβεί στο παρελθόν). Αυτό που δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει είναι δυστυχώς το θέμα της μάζας, και ο Jay είναι ένα σκαλοπάτι πάνω από όλους σε αυτόν τον τομέα (και δυστυχώς πάνω από τον Heath).

----------


## thegravijia

σε θεμα μαζας εγω πιστευω o greene ειναι πανω απο ολους οχι ο jay

----------


## GRF

> σε θεμα μαζας εγω πιστευω o greene ειναι πανω απο ολους οχι ο jay


Αν μετρήσεις και το βάρος των εσωτερικών οργάνων, τότε ναι.

Πάντως με τίποτα δεν είναι 130 κιλά ο Kai, πρέπει να φόραγε βαριές παντόφλες όταν ζυγίστηκε.

----------


## Eddie

> Αν μετρήσεις και το βάρος των εσωτερικών οργάνων, τότε ναι.
> 
> Πάντως με τίποτα δεν είναι 130 κιλά ο Kai, πρέπει να φόραγε βαριές παντόφλες όταν ζυγίστηκε.


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ξεχασες το μαλλι :08. Turtle:

----------


## tommygunz

Dexter & Heath FTW.

----------


## Qlim4X

μεγαλη απογοητευση ο ΚΑΙ.

το αρνολντ πρεπει να του εκανε κακο και να παρα πειρε αερα.

δυσκολο να πιασεις καλη φορμα σε 2 αγωνες σε τοσο μικρι περιοδο.

κριμα.... :01. Sad: 

ο κατλερ ειναι μοσχαρ :01. ROFL:

----------


## Azsx

Ρε παιδιά έπαθε κάτι το σιτε του ββ.com????

----------


## StormRid3r

Απο τις φωτο που ειδα ο Cutler δειχνει, οντως, τεραστιος αλλα στην ποζα της πλατης με απογοητευσε..... Ο Warren εχει κατεβει σε πολυ καλη κατασταση και πιστευω θα παλεψει για την πρωτια με τον Heath. Εγω πιστευω 1ος: Warren, 2ος: Heath,  3ος: Cutler.

Οσον αφορα τον Greene, να θεωρει τον εαυτο του τυχερο αν παρει εστω την 5η θεση.....

----------


## noz1989

> Απο τις φωτο που ειδα ο Cutler δειχνει, οντως, τεραστιος αλλα στην ποζα της πλατης με απογοητευσε..... Ο Warren εχει κατεβει σε πολυ καλη κατασταση και πιστευω θα παλεψει για την πρωτια με τον Heath. Εγω πιστευω 1ος: Warren, 2ος: Heath, 3ος: Cutler.
> 
> Οσον αφορα τον Greene, να θεωρει τον εαυτο του τυχερο αν παρει εστω την 5η θεση.....


Κοτα ολοι τον περιμεναμε καλυτερο τον Kai, αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι αυριο κρινονται ολα!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

Name     Jay Cutler
Height     5ft 9in
Weight     266 lbs

Name     Branch Warren
Height     5ft 7in
Weight     252 lbs

Name     Phil Heath
Height     5ft 9in
Weight     216 lbs

Name     Dexter Jackson
Height     5ft 6in
Weight     218 lbs

Name     Kai Greene
Height     5ft 8in
Weight     256 lbs

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Απο τις φωτο που ειδα ο Cutler δειχνει, οντως, τεραστιος αλλα στην ποζα της πλατης με απογοητευσε..... Ο Warren εχει κατεβει σε πολυ καλη κατασταση και πιστευω θα παλεψει για την πρωτια με τον Heath. Εγω πιστευω 1ος: Warren, 2ος: Heath,  3ος: Cutler.
> 
> Οσον αφορα τον Greene, να θεωρει τον εαυτο του τυχερο αν παρει εστω την 5η θεση.....


αυτη τη φωτο λες?

----------


## Eddie

Kαλα σε αυτη τη φωτο δεν εχει ανοιξει την πλατη!

----------


## giannis64

> Kαλα σε αυτη τη φωτο δεν εχει ανοιξει την πλατη!


 



 :03. Thumb up:  ετσι!!!

εδω φαινεται να ειναι πισω απολους!

----------


## StormRid3r

> αυτη τη φωτο λες?



Ναι σε αυτη. Ισως να ειναι και η γωνια της καμερας αλλα μου φαινεται του ριχνουν πολυ οι υπολοιποι και σε ανοιγμα και σε "καρουμπαλα"....

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## ioannis1

[YOUTUBE="tfgH23sR174&feature=player_embedded#!"]tfgH23sR174&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ναι σε αυτη. Ισως να ειναι και η γωνια της καμερας αλλα μου φαινεται του ριχνουν πολυ οι υπολοιποι και σε ανοιγμα και σε "καρουμπαλα"....


οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια δεν εχει προλάβει να ανοιξει την πλατη σε αυτη τη φωτο, γιαυτο μπερδευτικες.

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## Qlim4X

> 


ρε παιδες πως λεγετε ο δευτερος απο δεξια? εβαλε πολυ μαζα αλλα εχασε πολυ σε γραμοση. τον θυμαμε κοματια περσι η και πιο παλια.

----------


## StormRid3r

> οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια δεν εχει προλάβει να ανοιξει την πλατη σε αυτη τη φωτο, γιαυτο μπερδευτικες.



Ναι, εχεις δικιο. Μετα το παρατηρησα και εγω.... Παντως πιστευω ακομα στην 3αδα που ειπα: 1) Warren, 2) Heath, 3) Cutler.

----------


## ioannis1

[YOUTUBE="VQpVZO7V4UM&feature=related"]VQpVZO7V4UM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## stelios025

Πάντως όπως και να 'χει, η muschletech θα το παρει πάλι φετος!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ρε παιδες πως λεγετε ο δευτερος απο δεξια? εβαλε πολυ μαζα αλλα εχασε πολυ σε γραμοση. τον θυμαμε κοματια περσι η και πιο παλια.


τρο'ι' αλβες.

----------


## Eddie

Στις τελευταιες φωτο,ο 1ος απο αριστερα ειναι ο Haidar η κανω λαθος???

Επισης στις πιο πανω,ο μεσαιος,κοντος με τη μοικανα τι γαμπες εχει :02. Shock:

----------


## Dreiko

παντως αντι για τον ασυμετρο τον batista που πηρε την προκριση χιλιες φορες ο κεφαλιανος!!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> [YOUTUBE="VQpVZO7V4UM&feature=related"]VQpVZO7V4UM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


respect,  ο άνθρωπος ειναι νταλίκα  :03. Bowdown: .

----------


## Qlim4X

> respect,  ο άνθρωπος ειναι νταλίκα .


κτηνοδεις most muscular posse!

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## Eddie

Κι ο Freeman πολυ καλος!! :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

απο αυτο το σημειο και μετα ξεκαθαριζουν τα πραγματα για την τετραδα:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Μπράβο στον Heath!Τι εμφάνιση πέτυχε φέτος!Είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να επιλέξεις ανάμεσα σε Jay και Phil,εντελώς διαφορετικά σώματα και των δύο!Πάντως αρκετή μάζα ο Phil,ειδικά στο πάνω μέρος!Και ο Jay όμως είναι δεδομένος!

----------


## kostas317

> respect,  ο άνθρωπος ειναι νταλίκα .


νταλικα μπορει να ειναι, αλλα εχει χαλασει με τετοια μεση που εκανε...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> νταλικα μπορει να ειναι, αλλα εχει χαλασει με τετοια μεση που εκανε...


και εγω τι να κανω τωρα?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## manos_

> νταλικα μπορει να ειναι, αλλα εχει χαλασει με τετοια μεση που εκανε...


περυσι ητανε χειροτερη νομιζω και το πηρε πανηγυρικα.Κατα 95 τις εκατο κατλερ λογικα.Εδω που τον βλεπω παντως τον χιθ πολυ δυναμη αλλα πιστευω οτι πλασαρετε ποιο ωραια ο τζει λογω εμπειριας.

----------


## kostas317

> και εγω τι να κανω τωρα?


τιποτα να μην κανεις :01. Razz: 
οπως εκανες σχολιο εσυ ετσι εκανα και εγω :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> τιποτα να μην κανεις
> οπως εκανες σχολιο εσυ ετσι εκανα και εγω


 :08. Toast: 




> σύμφωνοι πεπισμενε, και εμενα  μ'αρεσουν τα  καλουπια σαν του ντεξτερ και του χιτ, *σίγουρα η μεση του κατλερ εχει  ξεφυγει,* αλλα οταν το βοδι εχει φτασει 150 κιλα κρέας και η γράμμωσή του  με αυτά τα κιλά πλησιάζει το τέλειο....  
> μονο απο τον γουορεν μπορει να χασει αλλα εγω προσωπικά πιστεύω θα  αδικηθεί αν βγει δεύτερος ο κατλερ, μιλαμε για πολυ μαζα και κομμένη  μαζα.


το εχω πει και εγω, αλλα το βλεπω και λογικο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2010, JAY CUTLER !!*

*2.Phil Heath*
*3.Branch Warren*
*4.Dexter Jackson*
*5.Dennis Wolf*
*6.Ronnie Rockel*

----------


## KATERINI 144

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 


 το άξιζε 100% τρομερή κατάσταση,  

1ος κατλερ 
2ος χιτ
3ος γουορεν 
4ος ντεξτερ 
5ος βολφ 
6ος ροκελ

επεσα μια θέση εξω στην τετράδα, τελικά τη λενε τωρα τα ξενα φορουμ έγινε αδικία?!  :01. Mr. Green: 

οπως τα ειδα εγω ο γουορεν ηταν ποιο σκληρός και ποιο γραμμωμενος απο το χιτ, επρεπε να ειναι δεύτερος,
ο βολφ απορω πως μπήκε στην εξαδα ποσο μαλλον 5ος, δεν ηταν τόσο καλος.

εντιτ: ο εκφωνητής ελεγε κατα τη διαρκεια του τελικου πως ο κατλερ ειναι ιδιος με εχθες ενω ο χιτ βεβλτιοθηκε...  μπολσιτς.... οσοι ηταν στο τσατ πιστευω να συμφωνούν, ηταν καλύτερος και απο εχθές ο κατλερ, και στο ανω σωμα, φλεβες στην πλατη εβγαζε ο ανθρωπος, άλλωστε φάνηκε και οταν περιμεναν διπλα διπλα με το χιτ για την πρωτη θεση η διαφωρα που ειχαν, τα ποδια του κατλερ απλα δεν υπάρχουν, και δε νομιζω να εχει ξανακατεβει αθλητής σε ολυμπια με τετοιο ογκο και παράλληλα τετοια γράμμωση.

----------


## Levrone

ρε σεις ο Wolf 5oς?????? 

Τρελανε μας μωρη αρρωστειααααααα!!!!!!!!!

Που ειναι το φιλαρακι μου ο Dreiko να τρελαθουμε εντελως!!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

κωστη δεν αξιζε για 5ος ο βολφ, δεν ξερω τη παίχτηκε.




> δλδ επειδή το λενε τα ξενα φορουμς αν βγει αλλο αποτέλεσμα θα ειναι λογο συμφερόντων, και τη ειναι αυτοι που το λενε στα ξενα φορουμ πρώην κριτές του ολυμπια?! 
> μη τα λετε αυτα ρε παιδια ελεος.... πειτε τη βλέπεται  και αφηστε τη λέει ο καθένας, δεν μπορείτε να κρίνεται ποιος αξίζει και ποιος οχι?!
> 
> ροκ πεστους αυτους στα ξενα φορουμς πως ενας ασχετος απο ελληνικο φορουμ λεει θα βγουν
> 1ος κατλερ
> 2ος γουορεν 
> 3ος χιτ
> 4ος ντεξτερ
> 
> και 5ος μπορει να βγει ο ιαπωνας, ναι ο ιαπωνας, ποιο πανω απο τον γκριν αξίζει να βγει, δείτε τον στο ατομικο και στο κομπαριζον.


ο ιαπωνας 10ος τελικα  :01. Razz:

----------


## charchar

Δίκαια 1ος ο Τζέυ! Μάλλον άξιζε τη 2η θέση ο Γουόρεν! Ο Χηθ είχε σημαντικές ελλείψεις στα πόδια για να κοντράρει τον Κάτλερ, έχει όμως τις μάζες και τα μπαλαρίσματα για να δουλέψει τις ερχόμενες χρονιές.

----------


## Levrone

> κωστη δεν αξιζε για 5ος ο βολφ, δεν ξερω τη παίχτηκε.


η ιστορια εγραψε 5ος!!!!   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> η ιστορια εγραψε 5ος!!!!


λολ 

καποιος αλήτης που εκανε δηλώσεις στο τσατ και στεναχωρήθηκε που έπεσα μέσα, μπορεί να δηλώσει σεβασμό.... πέρσι ρε αλήτη έπεσα 100% μέσα, τυχαίο? δε νομίζω...

----------


## manos_

> λολ 
> 
> καποιος αλήτης που εκανε δηλώσεις στο τσατ και στεναχωρήθηκε που έπεσα μέσα, μπορεί να δηλώσει σεβασμό.... πέρσι ρε αλήτη έπεσα 100% μέσα, τυχαίο? δε νομίζω...


ει........εσυ ειχες πει κατλερ,γουορεν,χιθ εγω ειχα πει κατλερ,χιθ,γουορεν φωτη

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ει........εσυ ειχες πει κατλερ,γουορεν,χιθ εγω ειχα πει κατλερ,χιθ,γουορεν φωτη


ναι αλλα ο γουορεν αδικήθηκε, μας παίξανε παιχνίδι !!  :01. Razz:  

 :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Well done JAY!!!  :08. Toast: 
Το άξιζε :03. Thumb up: 

MB

----------


## manos_

Eχει πολυ καλο προφιλ παντως ο τζει,επικοινωνιακος ειναι και μορφωμενος και ξερει να μιλαει ολα αυτα βοηθανε εκει περα ανεση στις καμερες δειχνει να το διασκεδαζει ακομα και την ωρα της κρισης.

----------


## StefPat

Κι εγώ πιστεύω πως του άξιζε, τώρα που βλέπω τις φώτο όλες μαζί.. σε όλες σχεδόν έκανε την διαφορά...!

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## dionisos

Βασιλιάς πάνω στη σκηνή! Άξιος!  
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> η ιστορια εγραψε 5ος!!!!


πες ποσα τους εδωσες και τι τους εταξες για τον wolf.... :01. Razz: 
για μενα επρεπε 2ος ο warren 3ος ο heath....
κι ενα τεραστιο *Μπραβο*στον jay...... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

> πες ποσα τους εδωσες και τι τους εταξες για τον wolf....


η μεγαλη μαγκια ειναι της ΒSN που του δωσε συμβολαιο αν και δεν ειχε μπει καν 15αδα περυσι.

Και επισης και κατι αλλο, 2 Γερμανοι στην 6αδα.

Σημαντικο!

----------


## Adinamos

O Marcus Ruhl γιατι απων??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## geo28

Branch kαι γω πιστευω αξιζε 2η θεση,ηταν καλυτερος απο περσυ,,αλλα εχω μια αποροια ρε γαμωτο..γιατι πρεπει ο κai να κατεβαινει σε αψογη φφορμα    στα  arnold classic kαι λιγο καιρο μετα να τα σκατωνει στο ολυμπια...και περσυ τα ιδια...πιστευω αν πιασει καααποτε την  περσινη τ φορμα στο ARNOLD ΔΕ ΘΑ ΧΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΛΟ..Μας αρρωστησες ρε kai :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## thegravijia

ηθελε να το παιξει κολεμαν και να κατεβει στα 270 και βαλε ..
ε φατον τωρα...

δειτε εδω ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟς ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΕΡΟ ΒΒER 

http://rxmuscle.com/videos/lifestyle...-deadlift.html

----------


## dionisos

Τι θέση πήρε ο kai;

----------


## Niiick

Ντροπη ο heath πανω απο τον δεινοσαυρο τον branch!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> http://rxmuscle.com/videos/lifestyle...-deadlift.html


 αμα δεν κολλαγε η μαλακια καλα θα ητανε

----------


## Vinn

Μπραβο στον Jay..Αντε και του χρονου ο Heath... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alextg

Jay is numero Uno ... Τελεια και παυλα , Jay εισαι κ@υλα !

----------


## thegravijia

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2010...jay-cutler.htm

----------


## manos_

> Jay is numero Uno ... Τελεια και παυλα , Jay εισαι κ@υλα !


 
 :03. Thumb up:  και αφηστε τη παλιογρια να παει για πλεξιμο

----------


## tommygunz

Αν έβγαινε 2ος ο Branch θα λέγαμε πως αδικήθηκε ο Heath. Τώρα λέμε πως αδικήθηκε ο Branch. Τι να κάνουμε.

Ένα τεράστιο μπράβο στον Jay. Εκτός από ότι κατέβηκε τεράστιος με τρομερή γράμμωση, και από πλευράς media είναι ο κατάλληλος για αυτή τη θέση, ξέρει να τα διαχειριστεί, επαγγελματίας σωστός, τι άλλο να πούμε. Αφού όταν μιλούσε έλεγε στον κόσμο θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες με όλους σας κτλ. Επαγγελματισμός. Ο καλύτερος πρέσβης για το bb αυτή τη στιγμή.
Ο Heath έχει ακόμα χρόνια μπροστά του για να το πάρει.
Branch εντυπωσιακότατος αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως είναι τόσο κατάλληλος όσο οι 2 πρώτοι για αυτή τη θέση, media-wise. Dexter μου άρεσε πιο πολύ απ' όλους προσωπικά, τέτοιο καλούπι... :03. Clap:

----------


## Eddie

> Ντροπη ο heath πανω απο τον δεινοσαυρο τον branch!


+10000000000000000000000000000


Τι λεμε τωρα,ειδικα τη 2η μερα ηταν καλυτερος απο τα προκριματικα!!Ο warren αδικηθηκε,επρεπε να βγει 2ος δαγκωτο.Περισσοτερες μαζες απο heath.

----------


## Dreiko

ετσι.....πειτε τα.....!!!!!!!ο warren ηταν απιστευτος...

----------


## Giannis12

Δειτε τους πηχεις του Heath,πραγματικα τεραστιοι!!!
Ο Kai ηρθε στην 7η θεση dionisos!
Ο Markus Ruhl τωρα πρεπει να ειχε αποκληστει απο τα προκρηματικα αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## Levrone

να προσθεσω κατι , βεβαια μη λεμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια ,  αλλα ας το πω.

ο Wolf , ειναι Γερμανος, και πιστευω οτι ολοι οι ξενοι εχουν μια προωθηση στο Olympia μονο και μονο για να εξαπλωθει και το αθλημα καπως. Οχι πως δεν αξιζουν , αλλα θα θυμισω και την τριτη θεση του φοβερου Badel το 2006.

Ειναι δυσκολο ομως -νομιζω- αν δεν εισαι ενα σταθερο αμερικανικο ονομα  -οπως Dexter- να εισαι γερμανος και να παιρνεις και δευτερη φορα 5η θεση. Και χωρις να κανω συγκρισεις, αν μου δινανε 2 πεμπτες θεσεις ή μια τριτη και μετα χαος (Badel), εγω τις 2 πεμπτες θεσεις θα διαλεγα.

Οσο για τον Greene, oι τιτλοι του φαβορι τον εφαγαν νομιζω, το "εκτος 6αδας" ειναι ψιλο-χοντρο-ξεφτιλα νομιζω, και ξεπλενεται-ξεχνιεται με 1η-2η θεση μελλοντικα. Αλλα ετσι οπως ειναι το θεμα εχει σειρα ο Heath νομιζω.

Και κατι ακομη, ειναι αμαρτια να παρει καποτε πρωτια αυτος ο Dexter και να μην παρει αυτος ο Warren. Και το λεω εγω που σαν κοψια δε μου εκανε ποτε το κλικ.  Ασχετα αν ο Dexter νικησε τον Cutler στην κακη του μερα καποτε. Ο χτεσινος Warren (μαλλον ο προχτεσινος που ειδα εγω) ισως επρεπε να μπει δυαδα.

----------


## noz1989

Τι λετε ρε παιδια? ο Heath σημερα ηταν εκλπηκτικος και καλυτερος απο χτες! Δικαια δευτερος!! Ο branch εχτες οπως και σημερα ηταν οντως πολυ καλος!!

Οσο για τον dexter ναι οκ κ εμενα μου αρεσει το σωμα του, συμετρικος κλπ.. Αλλα βλεπω καθε χρονο το ιδιο πραγμα.. Επισης, οι  γαμπες του ειναι πολυ πισω...

----------


## Levrone

> Οσο για τον dexter ναι οκ κ εμενα μου αρεσει το σωμα του, συμετρικος κλπ.. Αλλα βλεπω καθε χρονο το ιδιο πραγμα.. Επισης, οι  γαμπες του ειναι πολυ πισω...


μεγαλη κουβεντα ειπες!

----------


## Eddie

> Τι λετε ρε παιδια? ο Heath σημερα ηταν εκλπηκτικος και καλυτερος απο χτες! Δικαια δευτερος!! Ο branch εχτες οπως και σημερα ηταν οντως πολυ καλος!!
> 
> Οσο για τον dexter ναι οκ κ εμενα μου αρεσει το σωμα του, συμετρικος κλπ.. Αλλα βλεπω καθε χρονο το ιδιο πραγμα.. Επισης, οι  γαμπες του ειναι πολυ πισω...


Σιγουρα ηταν εκπληκτικος,αλλα οχι περισσοτερο απο τον warren.Βεβαια γνωμες ειναι αυτα,ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του ετσι κι αλλιως το αποτελεσμα βγηκε.

Οσο για τον dex εχεις δικιο,καθε χρονο ιδιος,τι διαλο δε μπορει να βαλει κιλα??

----------


## Dreiko

παντως οσο κι αν μ'αρεσει ο warren και θα ηθελα να τον δω εστω και μια φορα 1o,ο heath δινει πολλες υποσχεσεις για το μελλον,μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι μονο 30...αν συνεχισει ετσι σοβαρα θα ειναι top την επομενη 7ετια με 10ετια...

----------


## TakisV

Πολυ καλος ο Jay αλλα και ο  Heath ηταν αλλο πραμα...αρκετα συμμετρικος και με ποιοτικη μαζα...αν συνεχισει να βελτιωνεται με αυτον τον ρυθμο τον βλεπω συντομα στην 1η θεση...Μπραβο σε ολους τους αθλητες για την προσπαθεια τους.

----------


## sogoku

Εγω σαν μη εμπειρο ματι εχω να πω
1ος=heath μου αρεσει η μεση του που ειναι στενη και στις φωτο μου αρεσει πιο πολυ απο τον αγαπημενο μου κατλερ.
2ος=κατλερ

----------


## Eddie

> παντως οσο κι αν μ'αρεσει ο warren και θα ηθελα να τον δω εστω και μια φορα 1o,ο heath δινει πολλες υποσχεσεις για το μελλον,μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι μονο 30...αν συνεχισει ετσι σοβαρα θα ειναι top την επομενη 7ετια με 10ετια...


Με τους ρυθμους που αναπτυσσετε ο heath αν παει καλα απο τραυματισμους,θα παρει μπολικα κυπελα!το μελλον του ανηκει!!

----------


## Vinn

> Με τους ρυθμους που αναπτυσσετε ο heath αν παει καλα απο τραυματισμους,θα παρει μπολικα κυπελα!το μελλον του ανηκει!!


+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## noz1989

> Εγω σαν μη εμπειρο ματι εχω να πω
> 1ος=heath μου αρεσει η μεση του που ειναι στενη και στις φωτο μου αρεσει πιο πολυ απο τον αγαπημενο μου κατλερ.
> 2ος=κατλερ


Στα ματια μου στην back double bi  ο Heath ηταν ο καλυτερος ολων..

----------


## jGod

συμφωνω με τον απο πανω..!αν και θεωρω δικαιο το τελικο αποτελεσμα.
υστερη ο Χιθ σε αυτο που λεμε μυικη ωριμοτητα,αν μπορει να ειναι δοκιμο. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Το δημοψήφισμα έπεσε μέσα όσον αφορά το νικητή! Ο Jay έκανε περίπατο με τη μάζα του, αν και προσωπικά μου άρεσε περισσότερο στη περσινή του φόρμα.

O Kai απογοήτευσε, πήγε για τα πολλά και έχασε και τα λίγα. Όλοι τον είχαμε για πολύ πάνω, μας το είχε περάσει με τα βίντεο και τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβαζε κάθε τόσο.

Μπράβο στον Warren, θεαματικός αν και δύσκολα να πάρει ποτέ Olympia.

Ο Heath εμένα δε μου λέει και πολλά, ποτέ δε μου άρεσε. Όπως και να ΄χει μπραβο του, πολύ γρήγορη πρόοδος.

Είχα ψηφίσει Dexter ξέροντας πως δε μπορεί να το πάρει καθότι στάσιμος τα τελευταία χρόνια. Πιάνοντας όμως καταπληκτικές φόρμες. Ποιος ξέρει, ίσως από πεποίθηση. Όπως και να 'χει τον γουστάρω!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Titanium

Ο κατλερ αξιζε για πρωτος αλλα ο warren ηταν σηγουρα καλητερος απο αλου εκτος του κατλερ...Τι να πο για μενα ο warren ειναι πρωτιπο και αφτη τη φορα ηταν καλητεροσ απο ποτε....εγω πιστεβω πως τον αδικει το υψος γιατι χανετε μπροστα στους αλους αλλα παραμενει γκομαρ..... :02. Shock:

----------


## dionisos

> Δειτε τους πηχεις του Heath,πραγματικα τεραστιοι!!!
> 
> *Είναι απίστευτοι!!!* 
> 
> Ο Kai ηρθε στην 7η θεση dionisos!
> 
> *Thanks man!*


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannis9

ο Κατλερ πιστευω για λιγα χρονια ακομα θα συνεχισει να παιρνει την πρωτια...εφυγε δηλαδη κατα 250.000δολ. πιο πλουσιος?

Το να βλεπεις αυτους τους αθλητες ειναι ενα θαυμα,το πως τοσα κιλα ειναι γραμμωμενα και μυς..τρομερη πειθαρχια αλλα και με τη βοηθεια προσθετων ουσιων...

παιδια,επειδη δεν ξερω τι παιζει με ποσοστα λοιπους..πειτε ενα παραδειγμα με ενα μεσο ποσοστο λοιπους ενος γυμνασμενου,και αυτοι τι ποσοστο εχουν?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ο Κατλερ πιστευω για λιγα χρονια ακομα θα συνεχισει να παιρνει την πρωτια...εφυγε δηλαδη κατα *250.000δολ*. πιο πλουσιος?
> 
> Το να βλεπεις αυτους τους αθλητες ειναι ενα θαυμα,το πως τοσα κιλα ειναι γραμμωμενα και μυς..τρομερη πειθαρχια αλλα και με τη βοηθεια προσθετων ουσιων...
> 
> παιδια,επειδη δεν ξερω τι παιζει με ποσοστα λοιπους..πειτε ενα παραδειγμα με ενα μεσο ποσοστο λοιπους ενος γυμνασμενου,και αυτοι τι ποσοστο εχουν?


 200.000

το ποσοστο λιπους αυτων τυπου Κατλερ παιζει στο 1-2%

----------


## just chris

τελικα το πηρε ο συμπαθεστατος jay ε;;;

----------


## spirospros

για αλλη μια ο cutler top συγχαρικια

 τ ε λ ε ι ο ς . . . .   :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> τελικα το πηρε ο συμπαθεστατος jay ε;;;


 του αξιζε....οι αλλοι πολυ κατω απο αυτον

----------


## just chris

μπορω να το δω απο καπου;;;;ξερει κανενας τπτ;;;

----------


## giannis64

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2010...st-replays.htm

δες εδω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just chris

> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2010...st-replays.htm
> 
> δες εδω


thanks john!!!

----------


## just chris

Press Conference Replay! βλεπω αυτο προς το παρον κ παρατηρω οτι ο κai greane(η οπως αλλιως γραφεται) ειναι ολιγον τι καραγκιοζης κ την εχει δει καπως...  ασχετο... ξεκινησα σωστα γιαννη;;;γιατι εχει πολλα ρε συ....

----------


## giannis64

> Press Conference Replay! βλεπω αυτο προς το παρον κ παρατηρω οτι ο κai greane(η οπως αλλιως γραφεται) ειναι ολιγον τι καραγκιοζης κ την εχει δει καπως..
> 
> 
> *αντε!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> . ασχετο... ξεκινησα σωστα γιαννη;;;γιατι εχει πολλα ρε συ....


 
εισαι σε καλο δρομο αλλα εχεις μελλον ακομα ως το τελος!

----------


## tommygunz

> ο Κατλερ πιστευω για λιγα χρονια ακομα θα συνεχισει να παιρνει την πρωτια...εφυγε δηλαδη κατα 250.000δολ. πιο πλουσιος?
> 
> Το να βλεπεις αυτους τους αθλητες ειναι ενα θαυμα,το πως τοσα κιλα ειναι γραμμωμενα και μυς..τρομερη πειθαρχια αλλα και με τη βοηθεια προσθετων ουσιων...
> 
> παιδια,επειδη δεν ξερω τι παιζει με ποσοστα λοιπους..πειτε ενα παραδειγμα με ενα μεσο ποσοστο λοιπους ενος γυμνασμενου,και αυτοι τι ποσοστο εχουν?


Ο Cutler σε μια εκπομπή στην Αμερική που είχε βγει μεσοβδόμαδα είχε πει πως ήταν γύρω στο 3%. Τώρα μέσο ποσοστό λίπους ενός ανθρώπου που ασχολείται είναι λίγο υποκειμενικό, αλλά χοντρικά 10-15% (και δεν είναι σε περίοδο όγκου-off season).

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ο Cutler σε μια εκπομπή στην Αμερική που είχε βγει μεσοβδόμαδα είχε πει πως ήταν γύρω στο 3%. Τώρα μέσο ποσοστό λίπους ενός ανθρώπου που ασχολείται είναι λίγο υποκειμενικό, αλλά χοντρικά 10-15% (και δεν είναι σε περίοδο όγκου-off season).


 κ γω σε μια εκπομπη με γαλαζιο αμανικο ειχα ακουσει οτι ειναι 1-2%...ή μπορει να ειχε πει οτι στον αγωνα να φτασει τοσο...δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως

----------


## Polyneikos

Τον Kai Greene οι φακοι επαφης τον μαρανανε,κοιταχτε ματια φιδισια  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## just chris

> Τον Kai Greene οι φακοι επαφης τον μαρανανε,κοιταχτε ματια φιδισια


τελικα αυτον τον******* τον βαζω στη μαυρη λιστα με τον blonde myth κάραγκιοζ lee priest,αντιπαθεστατοι ***********!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενταξει,σαν αθλητης ειναι πολυ καλος,απλα εχει μια πολυ ιδιαιτερη προσωπικότητα του και ασχολείται πολύ με το Look/image του.

----------


## thegravijia

παντως εγω θα συνεχαω να το λεω
ετσι και κατεβει στο 100% δεν χτυπιεται αΠΟ κανεναν !

----------


## Eddie

Εγω βλεπω το βρακι του να χανεται κατω απ τη μπυροκοιλια :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> και ασχολείται πολύ με το Look/image του.


γιαυτο ειναι μια ζωγραφια, επειδή ασχολειτε πολυ.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> Εγω βλεπω το βρακι του να χανεται κατω απ τη μπυροκοιλια


εγω λεω να αφησεις ησυχο το βρακι του μην εχουμε αλλα.... :banana: 
 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## NASSER

Παιδια ο Kai με ολο αυτο που προπαθουσε να βγαλει πριν το Olympia, μπορει και να εβγαλε περισσοτερα και απο το αν θα ηταν νικητης.
Μπορει και αυτο που λεω να μην ειναι σωστο αλλα σιγουρα για την τσέπη του δεν ήταν χαμένος.

----------


## just chris

γιατι μου σβησαν τη λεξη ηλιθιος....τοσο κακη βρισια ειναι;ασε που εχω δικιο που τον λεω ετσι.εκτος του jay...μου ειναι πολυ συμπαθης κ απο οτι εχω δει σε dvd του..καλος οικογενειαρχης ο ronnie!(ασχετο)

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Για δειτε βελτιωση ο J!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zyXd7-nylA
Oυτε καν πιστευα τα ματια μου! Και τελικα ο 2009 mr O κρατησε τη θεση του :03. Clap:

----------


## El Topo

> Εγω σαν μη εμπειρο ματι εχω να πω
> 1ος=heath μου αρεσει η μεση του που ειναι στενη και στις φωτο μου αρεσει πιο πολυ απο τον αγαπημενο μου κατλερ.
> 2ος=κατλερ


Συμφωνώ. Κι εγώ θεωρώ (με βάση αυτό που βλέπω, δεν είμαι ειδικός) το σώμα του Heath ανώτερο από του Cutler και στενοχωρήθηκα που δεν πήρε την πρωτιά.



> Ο κατλερ αξιζε για πρωτος αλλα ο warren ηταν σηγουρα καλητερος απο αλου εκτος του κατλερ...Τι να πο για μενα ο warren ειναι πρωτιπο και αφτη τη φορα ηταν καλητεροσ απο ποτε....εγω πιστεβω πως *τον αδικει το υψος* γιατι χανετε μπροστα στους αλους αλλα παραμενει γκομαρ.....


Δε νομίζω πως έχει να κάνει με το ύψος. Άλλωστε και ο Dexter Jackson το ίδιο ύψος είχε πάνω κάτω και νίκησε. Επίσης, το μεγάλο ύψος μάλλον μειονέκτημα είναι για τους bb, γιατί οι μυς δεν φαίνονται τόσο πυκνοί και στιβαροί, παρά πλεονέκτημα. Πιστεύω πως το ιδανικό είναι 1,70-1,77, όσο είναι και οι περισσότεροι bbers.

Τώρα ο Warren υποτίθεται πως είναι 5,7 (1,73 δηλαδή), αλλά πάνω από 1,68 (όσο είναι και ο Jackson) δεν τον κάνω. Γενικά, νομίζω πως όλοι τους βάζουν 2-3 πόντους παραπάνω απ'το πραγματικό τους ύψος.

Όπως και να'χει, το φετινό olympia μου άρεσε αρκετά αφού υπήρχαν αθλητές που μπορούσαν άνετα να χτυπήσουν την πρωτιά (Heath, Warren), αλλά και showmen-γελωτοποιοί όπως ο Greene, για να περάσει όμορφα η βραδιά.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> παντως εγω θα συνεχαω να το λεω
> ετσι και κατεβει στο 100% δεν χτυπιεται αΠΟ κανεναν !


Μαζί σου! :03. Thumb up: 
Παρ'όλο που έχω σαν πρότυπο τον Jay,αν ο Kai Greene πιάσει φόρμα στο 100% τότε είναι μπροστά!Έχει πολύ μάζα αλλά αυτό που τον κάνει ιδιαίτερα ξεχωριστό είναι τα σχέδια και οι έντονες κόντρες που βγάζει σε πολλά σημεία! :02. Shock:

----------


## tommygunz

Ήθελα να ξερα τι στο καλό τους ήθελε και τους φόρεσε αυτούς τους φακούς ο Kai. Και αυτήν η μαλλούρα ρε παιδί μου... Ας μην λέμε πάντως μεγάλα λόγια για τον Kai.

----------


## spirospros

για την απαραδεκτη θεση του Kai τι εχετε να πειτε;;;εγω 2ο 3ο το πολυ πιστευα  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Dreiko

> για την απαραδεκτη θεση του Kai τι εχετε να πειτε;;;εγω 2ο 3ο το πολυ πιστευα


τι αλλο πια να πουμε αδερφε...ειπαμε οτι ηταν απαραδεκτος....δεν παιρνεις το arnold classic διμηουργεις τοσο ντορο γυρω απο το ονομα σου(και μιλαω παντα για το αγωνιστικο κομματι,κι οχι για το προσωπικο)και παρουσιαζεσαι μεσα στη θολουρα στο olympia...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> για την απαραδεκτη θεση του Kai τι εχετε να πειτε;;;εγω 2ο 3ο το πολυ πιστευα


δεν επιασε καθολου φορμα γιαυτο πηρε αυτη τη θεση, ηταν αγραμμωτος, 
παντος δεν ξερω γιατι θεωρειτε το γκριν ''καλούπι'' εχει ασυμμετρία ανω και κατω σωματος, και δεν εννοω καπου εχει περισσότερο ογκο, εχει ψηλά ποδια και κοντό κορμό.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> δεν επιασε καθολου φορμα γιαυτο πηρε αυτη τη θεση, ηταν αγραμμωτος, 
> παντος δεν ξερω γιατι θεωρειτε το γκριν ''καλούπι'' εχει ασυμμετρία ανω και κατω σωματος, και δεν εννοω καπου εχει περισσότερο ογκο, εχει ψηλά ποδια και κοντό κορμό.


 +1 :03. Clap:

----------


## dionisos

[YOUTUBE="7qF1CkwRyf8&feature=player_embedded"]7qF1CkwRyf8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Συγκινημένος και συγκινητικός ο Jay! 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

> [YOUTUBE="7qF1CkwRyf8&feature=player_embedded"]7qF1CkwRyf8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Συγκινημένος και συγκινητικός ο Jay!


την ηθελε και ο ιδιος ο warren την 2η θεση(που για μενα την αξιζε ξαναλεω)...κοιταξτε την ξενερα που τρωει οταν ακουει το ονομα του για την 3η θεση...

----------


## Niiick

Μονο παναγιες δε κατεβασε ε ρε νευρα ο δεινοσαυρος.

----------


## Eddie

> Μονο παναγιες δε κατεβασε ε ρε νευρα ο δεινοσαυρος.


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 


Οντως,φορτωμενος φαινεται!

----------


## tommygunz

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/...ay-cutler.html

Συνέντευξη του Jay Cutler από Shawn Ray και Flex Wheeler. Είναι πραγματικά τεράστιος...

----------


## spirospros

επαγγελματιας εως τελους 

κορυφη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## manos_

Το γραψε και καποιος αλλος νομιζω αλλα οποιος μανατζαρει τον και γκρην κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια ωστε να ασχολειται ο κοσμος μαζι του και να βγαζει λεφτακια.Η αρνητικη δημοσιοτητα ειναι παλι δημοσιοτητα και το μονο που μετραει ειναι να ασχολειται ο κοσμος μαζι σου ακομα και τωρα ολοι ασχολουνται γιατι η γρια τα πηγε χαλια αρα την δουλεια του την εκανε.

----------


## spirospros

> Το γραψε και καποιος αλλος νομιζω αλλα οποιος μανατζαρει τον και γκρην κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια ωστε να ασχολειται ο κοσμος μαζι του και να βγαζει λεφτακια.Η αρνητικη δημοσιοτητα ειναι παλι δημοσιοτητα και το μονο που μετραει ειναι να ασχολειται ο κοσμος μαζι σου ακομα και τωρα ολοι ασχολουνται γιατι η γρια τα πηγε χαλια αρα την δουλεια του την εκανε.


σε αυτο το επιπεδο που βρισκεται ο green δεν νομιζω να κοιταω μονο δημοσιοτητα χωρις την καλυτερη θεση

----------


## manos_

> σε αυτο το επιπεδο που βρισκεται ο green δεν νομιζω να κοιταω μονο δημοσιοτητα χωρις την καλυτερη θεση


τα λεφτακια για καποιον που ειναι καινουργιος σχετικα στο στερεωμα πιστεψε με ειναι πολυ ποιο σημαντικα γιαυτο ισως κατεβαινει και στο αρνολντ.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> τα λεφτακια για καποιον που ειναι καινουργιος σχετικα στο στερεωμα πιστεψε με ειναι πολυ ποιο σημαντικα γιαυτο ισως κατεβαινει και στο αρνολντ.


Το Arnold Classic είναι ο πρώτος υψηλός στόχος των περισσότερων Pros πρίν τη συμμετοχή τους στο Mr Olympia!Πολλοί περιμένουν να νικήσουν πρώτα σε αυτόν τον αγώνα(Arnold)και να καθιερωθούν έτσι ώστε μετά να έχουν ελπίδες για το Olympia.

----------


## manos_

> Το Arnold Classic είναι ο πρώτος υψηλός στόχος των περισσότερων Pros πρίν τη συμμετοχή τους στο Mr Olympia!Πολλοί περιμένουν να νικήσουν πρώτα σε αυτόν τον αγώνα(Arnold)και να καθιερωθούν έτσι ώστε μετά να έχουν ελπίδες για το Olympia.


Nαι δεν αντιλεγω παρολαυτα δεν θα ξερε και αυτος και ο προπονητης του οτι η εμφανιση του εκει θα του κοστισει στο ολυμπια?

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Nαι δεν αντιλεγω παρολαυτα δεν θα ξερε και αυτος και ο προπονητης του οτι η εμφανιση του εκει θα του κοστισει στο ολυμπια?


Είναι αρκετό το χρονικό διάστημα μεταξύ των δύο αγώνων οπότε δεν θεωρώ πως υπήρξε πρόβλημα επ'αυτού!Απλά o Κάι αποφάσισε να κατέβει με πολύ μάζα,θυσιάζοντας την φόρμα του,νομίζοντας πως θα κριθεί πιό ευνοικά για τον όγκο του!Δεν νομίζω να ήθελε να βγεί πιό γραμμωμένος αλλά κάτι να τον εμπόδισε!Μάλλον έδωσε περισσότερη βάση στον όγκο για να εντυπωσιάσει,παρά στην φόρμα του!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Είναι αρκετό το χρονικό διάστημα μεταξύ των δύο αγώνων οπότε δεν θεωρώ πως υπήρξε πρόβλημα επ'αυτού!Απλά o Κάι αποφάσισε να κατέβει με πολύ μάζα,θυσιάζοντας την φόρμα του,νομίζοντας πως θα κριθεί πιό ευνοικά για τον όγκο του!Δεν νομίζω να ήθελε να βγεί πιό γραμμωμένος αλλά κάτι να τον εμπόδισε!Μάλλον έδωσε περισσότερη βάση στον όγκο για να εντυπωσιάσει,παρά στην φόρμα του!


Συμφωνω σε όλα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Πολλες φορες οι αθλητες παρασυρονται και αντι να πατησουν στα δικα τους πλεονεκτήματα προσπαθουν να ξεπερασουν τα πλεονεκτηματα των βασικων τους αντιπαλων..Ο Kai μαλλον προσπαθησε να χτυπησει σε μαζες τον Cutler γιατι σε ολα τα αλλα δεν υστερει και εκει την πατησε.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Συμφωνω σε όλα 
> Πολλες φορες οι αθλητες παρασυρονται και αντι να πατησουν στα δικα τους πλεονεκτήματα προσπαθουν να ξεπερασουν τα πλεονεκτηματα των βασικων τους αντιπαλων..Ο Kai μαλλον προσπαθησε να χτυπησει σε μαζες τον Cutler γιατι σε ολα τα αλλα δεν υστερει και εκει την πατησε.


Όντως αυτό είναι το συχνότερο λάθος που κάνουν οι αθλητές,ενώ μπορούν να πάρουν καλή θέση αν κατέβουν στο 100%,αντ'αυτού κυνηγάνε την κατάσταση των άλλων!Προσωπικά θεωρούσα ότι ο Κάι θα κατέβαινε λίίίίγο καλύτερος από το Arnold,οπότε είχε καλές πιθανότητες,έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα στους μύς του και βγάζει τρελές κόντρες σε πολλά σημεία,και από μάζα δεν υστερεί!Αλλά έκανε λάθος επιλογή!Α ρε Ardon,τον πήρες στον λαιμό σου τον Κάι!Χαχαχα! :01. Razz:

----------


## manos_

αυτο που λετε παντως οτι οταν πιασει το 100 τις εκατο δεν θα παιζετε το πιστευω και εγω εχει πολυ μα πολυ περιεργο και δυνατο καλουπι σαν αλιεν ειναι ο τυπος οντως.Ητανε και του δρομου αντε να παιζεις τιποτα μπουνιδια με αυτον θα σε κατεβαζε για πλακα και πριν φτασει σε υψηλο επιπεδο.(αν δεν το τριβει το πιπερι)

----------


## spirospros

τον Kai θα τον παρομοιαζα η συνεχεια του coleman ιδιο καλουπι ιδιο στομαχι και πολλα πολλα μπαλακια (μαζες) πανω του

καθως και το στυλ προπονησης του - πολλα κιλα -

----------


## Airman

Ο Kai δεν το τρίβει το πιπέρι απ' όσο ξέρω. Μέχρι και το 2009 (δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι ακόμα μαζί) τα είχε με την Καναδή bodybuilder Dayana Cadeau. Είναι ίσως η μοναδική γυναίκα ( :01. Wink:  που καταφέρνει και δείχνει πιο άσχημη από τον Green. Και του ρίχνει και 11 χρόνια.

----------


## Polyneikos

^^ Kαλα αυτο δεν λεει και τίποτα γιατι και η εν λόγω αθλητρια εχει παίξει σε κατι ενδιαφερουσες ταινιες όπου οι ρόλοι εναλασσονταν συνεχως και ποικιλοτρόπως  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  (όχι ότι μας ενδιαφερει αλλα εφόσον πιανουμε λίγο τα κους κουςιαρικα ,να λεμε και τα πικαντικα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  )

----------


## Dreiko

> ^^ Kαλα αυτο δεν λεει και τίποτα γιατι και η εν λόγω αθλητρια εχει παίξει σε κατι ενδιαφερουσες ταινιες όπου οι ρόλοι εναλασσονταν συνεχως και ποικιλοτρόπως  (όχι ότι μας ενδιαφερει αλλα εφόσον πιανουμε λίγο τα κους κουςιαρικα ,να λεμε και τα πικαντικα )


ολα τα ξερεις...... :01. Wink:  :banana:  :banana:  :banana:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και εσυ βλεπω να τα ξερεις όμως  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> ^^ Kαλα αυτο δεν λεει και τίποτα γιατι και η εν λόγω αθλητρια εχει παίξει σε κατι ενδιαφερουσες ταινιες όπου οι ρόλοι εναλασσονταν συνεχως και ποικιλοτρόπως  (όχι ότι μας ενδιαφερει αλλα εφόσον πιανουμε λίγο τα κους κουςιαρικα ,να λεμε και τα πικαντικα )


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Mιλας σοβαρα??Δε σε πιστευω  :01. lol: 

Θελω torrent,και με καλο seed please :01. lol:  :01. lol:  :01. lol: :

----------


## aqua_bill

> Ο Kai δεν το τρίβει το πιπέρι απ' όσο ξέρω. Μέχρι και το 2009 (δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι ακόμα μαζί) τα είχε με την Καναδή bodybuilder Dayana Cadeau. Είναι ίσως η μοναδική γυναίκα ( που καταφέρνει και δείχνει πιο άσχημη από τον Green. Και του ρίχνει και 11 χρόνια.


ναi  σίγουρα τα είχαν δεν ήταν διαφημιστική καμπάνια μιας κι αυτή είναι γυναικάρα  :01. Razz: 

http://forum.dutchbodybuilding.com/f...oshoot-229915/

----------


## Airman

Πω,πω ρε φίλε! Απίστευτες photo! Σαν allien είναι και οι δύο! Αν και απ' ότι φαίνεται, μάλλον θα τις τρώει τις μπούφλες του οKai όταν μαλώνουν! :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

Στα πλαίσια του 45ου Mr Olympia πραγατοποιήθηκε συνάντηση όλων των κατόχων του τίτλου... από τον Larry Scott μέχρι τον Jay Cutler.

Μόνο ένας έλλειπε ... και ήταν σαν να λείπουν οι μισοί....

----------


## LION

Φοβερη και συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια! :03. Thumb up: Χαχαχα Πανο καλα τα λες,προφανως για τον Αρνολντ! :03. Thumb up: (Λειπει και ο Κολουμπο)

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Columbo παρών ήταν (αλλά απών απο την παραπάνω φώτο).

Ο Άρνολντ έλλειπε ναι, και χτυπησε άσχημα νομίζω...

Να μια φώτο επι σκηνής με όλους σε χρονολογική σειρά (και τον Columbo αυτη τη φορά) και τον Joe Weider.  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι πολύ ευχάριστο και συγκινητικό να τούς βλέπεις όλους μαζί στην σκηνή και μάλιστα να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση , γιατι κάποιοι όπως ο σκότ ο ολίβα , κολούμπο , ζέιν , ντίκερσον είναι αρκετά μεγάλοι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Spyro D

τι επαθε παιδες ο αρνολντ?

----------

